# IVF Wales ~ Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility pt4



## Shellebell

This thread of course doesn't take away from the numerous threads and advise on the pregnancy and parenting boards


----------



## popsi

bookmarking x


----------



## sammy75

Bookmarking x


----------



## jk1

Just marking x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Jule yay for holly s first tooth but boo for aaron teething. Teething really is horrid and sleepless nights are so hard when ur back at work

Sammy wow 33 weeks, time is flying. I did miss my bump loads. I think knowing its the only bump I was gona have made me enjoy it and miss it more

How's everyone

Jk nice to see u dipping your toes lol

Afm tyler has thankfully not been sick since last night, she slept on the sofa with us til 9pm and then wanted to go to bed and I am amazed she slept through as she slept on and off all day yesterday. She's had a bf and some water this morning, did ask for breakfast but didn't want it and is now laying watching tv


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Glad to hear Tyler hasn't been sick again, hope a chilled out day today will see her on the mend

Jule that sounds really tough going with Aaron, hope his teeth come through soon. Good news Holly has her first tooth!

Hello Jo! 

Jo1985 - hope the sickness isn't too bad

Sammy, I know what you mean about missing your bump. Hope the next few weeks go smoothly for you

Hi everyone, hope you are all well

We had a busy couple of nights with Dylan - high temp on Friday that wouldn't go down then Sat morning stuff leaking out of his ear, so must have been an infection coming out. I phoned gp but didn't want to see him as he was better. He's fine now, his ear is still a bit crusty though (lovely...) so keeping an eye. He's also got the measles type rash now from his mmr jab, but seems fine. No sign of it on Ioan. Yesterday's injury count:
Dylan - 3 Ioan sized bites on back and arm
Ioan - bump on forehead from trying to push his trolley from the wrong way and toppling forwards
Me - bump to bridge of nose from Ioan throwing himself backwards and bashing me with his head whilst sitting on my lap

I wonder what today will bring


----------



## kara76

Sarah hope today has gone smoothly lol. Poor dylan is he better? Tyler had the mmr rash too. Is ioan bump ok, plenty more to come

Afm I am pleased to say tyler has eaten and not puked. Half a malted milk biscuits, pack of wotsits and a piece of toast ( not all) she is drinking well but very cuddly (nice for me hehe) I nipped into narberth to pick her up a welsh outfit for thursday as I will take her to nursery for a photo and dropped luke lunch off and oh she was very grumpy so had another good sleep and they cuddles on the sofa. I'm praying for a good few weeks health wise cause god its annoying when people comment that she is ill again! 
I was expecting work to call but they haven't .

We are watching roary the racing car after watching postman pat over and over


----------



## Jule

Lol that's funny sarah bless u all.hope there have been no accidents today 

Kara good that tyler is better hopefully she is on the up now and over whatever she had.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Nothing to report today, well apart from all of us being bitten by Ioan lol. I hope this phase doesn't last too long and that he understands the significance of Nooooo! and Owwwww! very soon. Well, I think he does get it, just doesn't listen, typical man eh

Glad Tyler is feeling better Kara. I bet it is annoying when people comment on her being ill again, things tend to come one after the other don't they, it's hard going so I hope you have a healthy break now!

Hope Aaron lets you have some sleep tonight Jule

Pix and Queenie, hope you and your precious bundles are all well xxx


----------



## kara76

Sarah ouch to ioan biting. Hope he doesn't bite when feeding. He could be seeing it as a game now

Afm I can not believe tyler slept all night after sleeping so much yesterday and she's only been up 30mins and has gone back to bed. Its really knocking her about now and I'm considering going to my second home the doctors but will see how she is cause if its a virus then its a pointless task plus I don't actually want them to dish out anti bs


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone 


Kara - hope Tyler feels better soon.


Jule - hope the teething calms down a bit. My two tend to teeth at the same time, it's so weird. Then as soon as the offending teeth come through it's all quiet again!


Sarah - I've got a few bite wounds from my two aswell! They don't do it nastily, it's normally in the middle of a really intense hug, which makes it harder when you have to prise them off you!


Well after a good 2-3 weeks without illness (the longest yet!) the Bells came down with another virus last week. We ended up taking Evan to the emergency doctor twice because he was wheezing really badly and his stomach was really sucking in when he took a breath. The GP suspected asthma so gave us a pump but when Alys got the same thing the following night, we realised it must be a virus and the GP gave them steroids which seemed to work really quickly. They're both fine now but it was a real worry for a few days. I can't believe how much they have changed over the past few weeks. They seem to understand so much of what we say and their speech and sign language especially is coming along really nicely. I've noticed they are so much less frustrated  now they can convey what they want and also play together really well now. Such a fun age   


Waiting to hear whether I have got through to the interview - should find out by the end of the week!


----------



## kara76

Tric sounds like alys and evan are growing so fast. The development is amazing after 1. I love having a chat with tyler lol she also signs quite a bit but now speech always comes as well

Afm I have decided to take tyler to docs. God I feel like a paranoid mum, I'm there all the time but tyler just isn't right. She hadn't had a wee from before 7pm til 9am and its so so dark so have saved a sample too.


----------



## SarahJaneH

How did you get on at the docs Kara? Hope Tyler is feeling better now

Sorry to hear Alys and Evan have been poorly, Nic, glad they've recovered ok. Sounds like they are changing really fast. Same here with the biting, Ioan tends to do it when he get's a bit over excited / affectionate!

Commute was rubbish yesterday. Dylan is getting a bit car sick, yesterday he managed 55 mins of an hour's journey before puking, we were so close to making it! Funny, he's always sick on the way there when he has clean clothes on, never on the way back when it doesn't matter lol. He has breakfast at nursery thank goodness, otherwise it would be really messy! There were so many sets of roadwork traffic lights on the way home it took an extra half hour, which is not great with two hungry boys in the back. Ioan spent 10 mins screaming as loud as he could, all because he couldn't pull his sock off which did make me laugh! It's a nice sunny day here so might go out for a walk on the beach later

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah sounds like hell, car sickness suck. Big cover all bib could be an idea 

Afm doc checked tyler over yesterday and confirmed she had a nasty bug but was managing well to clear it and wasn't dyhrated yet and gave us 24 hours to 48 max to get fluids into her, she slept most of yesterday and all night again thankfully so  back to work today and tyler back to school (nursery. She was a little out of sorts this morning which wasn't helped when she fell off our bed while bouncing on it. Opps

She had a lovely day at school and ate and drank well and even had a wee wee on the potty there. I am fast considering full on potty training asap as at home if she's half naked she dry and uses the potty just need to advance to wearing clothes and being dry, might go the gina ford way and basically quit nappies and stay home for a good few days but getting a few full days at home is tricky. So plan is to get tyler use to pulling knickers up and down at home and purchase some bigger ones to make it easier for her. She's now been in knickers since 230 and is dry and hasn't needed a wee yet, bet she sits on pot with them still on and up lol. Not sure when to quit the nappies think I'm just gona have to find a few days off work and go for it.
Just tried on her outfit for st davids day, omg too cute lol


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies just posting cuz excited LOL just got home n had my 12 week dating scan appt whoop 16th march @ 845 am x


----------



## Jule

Gr8 news jo how exciting wow 12 wks that has gone quick although I'm sure it didn't go so quick for u 
How u feeling now has the sickeness eased?

Pix how r u and names yet for baby?

Queenie sounds like things r going well for u.

Tric teething is awful espceially when both have probs at same time.

Kara glad tyler better.good news on potty training sounds like she doing very well.

Sarah commute sounds awful hope today was better for u.

Well can't believe it I got the job!I'm amazed but is gonna be lot of work and I need to do another course.also need to change day to wed from thur at mo to do the course.hopefully will find out bit more tom


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie atm

Jule well done girl, so pleased u got the job. What is the job


----------



## trickynic

Congrats Jule - and you thought the interview went badly!


----------



## Jule

Oh nic u wouldn't believe it was horrendous I'm absolutely amazed others must have done just as bad!its a temporary job for 1-2 yrs band 7 and ill be having student health visitors with me for a year.ill be teaching them the job and assessing them for the year


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Just a quickie to say I passed the exam and now have an interview on 15th March! I've got to stop myself getting too excited cos in my head I've a;ready got a place on the training course!


Alys and Evan have been a joy this weekend. They've discovered "sharing" and keep giving each other toys and cuddles, so so cute!   


Hope everyone's had a fab weekend x


----------



## kara76

Hello all

Tric well done and fingers crossed for u. Aww cute that evan and alys are sharing, soon it will be the mine stage lol

Afm been so busy, I honestly don't stop.
Today we went swimming as a family, tyler fell running between pools and is still limping a little but no swelling or pain so assume its just a knock , if it swells I will take her to a and e, we then went to the local market and for sunday lunch where tyler was her normal charming self, talking to everyone saying please and thankfully, she amazes me and is so social and happy and loves babies too, there was one in the pool and she had to go and.  Say 'hello baby' lol so cute.

Work tomorrow and I have my team leader head on as friday the girls were awful and me and the supervisor had to pick up after them so tomorrow I'm on a mission lol.


----------



## kara76

Oh and we are off underwear shopping tuesday in prep for finishing nappies as she is dry 99.9% of the time. I need a 2 days window where I'm home all day before we say no more I think or knowing me it will just happen.
We went to my mate last night and she did 2 wees there in her little friends pot pot.I really don't wana miss this window so in the next couple of weeks I think


----------



## ANDI68

Didn't know Holly had her first tooth Jule, well done to her .. and you   
Sam bit me today, made an imprint in my hand .. little monkey.
Congrats to Sarah on your new arrivals xx
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Boomania

Hello Ladies, hope you are all well.

Just some advice required really. I'm 8wks 4 days pregnant and yesterday and today I've had really sharp pains in my "womb" area (). I have no bleeding. I rang the clinic today but no one was available so left a message for a call back but that hasn't happened. I'm due for my 2nd scan this Wednesday. My last scan at 6wks 6 days showed I had identical twins. 

I know it could be womb expanding, hormones etc etc. but just wondered if it's normal. 

Probably worrying about nothing.

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## claire1

Just a quick one as we're about to have food.

Boomania I had sharp puling pains on and off till about 15 weeks.  The midwife said it was just everything growing and the increased blood flow to that area.  I would see how it goes, but if any bleeding either try the clinic again, or your GP as they can refer to the early pregnancy clinic.  Hope things settle.

Hi to everyone else, personals later, fish pie calling


----------



## claire1

As promised back to do personals.

Kara well done on almost potty training Tyler, hope you get it nailed soon.

Nic congrats on next stage of interviews.  So glad the twins are coming on.

Jule congrats on the job, well done.  Hope teething has settled with the twins.

Jo hope your feeling well.

Pix how are you?  Hope your settling into motherhood, and enjoying it.

Queenie how's things with you all.

Sarah hope your commute gets better.

Afm work is busy, but thankfully I'm only in tomorrow and then we're off west for a few days on Sunday.  Folly farm here we come cant wait. Elliot is great at the mo, a monkey at times, but wouldn't change him.


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Claire for sharing info. Will phone again tomorrow though, but got scan Wednesday so they probably say wait until then, I mean it's only two days away. Like I say, I'm not bleeding which is good. Just get worried with everything. I was physically sick earlier. Been heaving for weeks and now finally something to show for it!

thanks again 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Claire lovely to see u post. Bet elliot is growing quick

Boo I had a lot of stetching pain. Your probably growing extremely quickly inside. The pain is called round ligament pain but always check things out if you feel uneasy

Afm good day at work then to a and r with moo cause she is still limping. Doc says its bruised but to go back in 3 days if still limping and soonewr if ant swelling or redness. She creased me blowing kisses at the doc and saying hsopital, helicopter over and over. God she is amazing


----------



## claire1

Kara he is, I can't keep up with him.  He doesn't stop still for one minute.  I came home today to be greeted by a little boy who's face was grazed and red.  He'd got excited by seeing a bus going past him when he was in the park, and fell over as he was running after it.  So have now spent most of the evening buying first aid things from boots.


----------



## Boomania

Being seen today for emergency scan. Did say I'd wait until my official appt tomorrow but nurse said for peace of mind to go in today. My poor DP is at work and is gonna leave just to come to scan with me! Bless him. I'm so lucky. 

Hope you ladies are fine today on this chilly morning! Brrr!

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck Boo x


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Mrs.T. I'm sure it's nothing but just to find out. Hope you are well? Bet you can't wait for your next step. Xxxxx

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies hope ur all ok .
Claire nice to hear off u n little Elliot sounds like a ball off energy.
Jule hope all k n teething going ok
Hi to everyone else.
I been feeling so good since last Fri no sickness eating so much btr energy levels up now today Been sick loads n generally feel crap today plus git one home from school that supposed to b ill but being a loopy loo.


----------



## kara76

Hello ladies

Jo sorry ur feeling rough. Part and parcel of pregnancy for so many people, hope it eases soon

How is everyone? Its queit, everyone must bevery busy.

Afm we bit the bullet today and have been nappy free all day and only 1 accident first thing we even went round the shops and tyler had a wee on marks and spencers bit loo. So all wees (apart from 1) and a poo on the pot pot. Clever girl.

lots of leggings brought and my mum treated her to a few new outfits


----------



## Sam76

Yay - go Tyler with the pot pot - sounds like nappy free for good is not far away 

Hello to everyone - meaning to do personals but Claire has pretty much covered exactly  what I was going to say so ditto that!
Sounds like everyone's doing well with jobs & promotions lately -well done all, what a clever bunch!

Looking forward to hearing from Queenie and Pix - but as I rarely post it's a bit much to expect new mums to  

Quick update on me/us... Have had ultrasound scan to confirm endometriotic cysts on left ovary - big boo!   awaiting 'urgent' gynae referal - gp said it will take months. Have been feeling pretty sh1tty for weeks, DH nearly took me to hospital on tue night because the pain was so bad. Desparately trying to avoid hospital but suspect surgery will be the only way to ultimately shift this. Surviving on a regular cocktail of paracetamol and naproxen in the day and naproxen with solpadol  in the nights (codeine makes me a bit of a zombie but M on monitor duty). 
We've booked to go away for three nights so going to take the risk and go anyway (have had two better nights so fingers crossed new drugs will keep doing the trick). Heading over towards you Kara & Sarah  staying in a cottage in/near Pencader for our first family 'holiday' and can't wait.

Evan and Cari are just fab - still no crawling,wouldn't surprise me if Evan starts walking backwards as that seems to be the only direction he does! His teeth are sprouting like crazy 1,2 and 3 teeth on top now visible, Cari just getting her first top tooth. 

I'm going back to work on 4th June and doing 2 days a week (Mon & Thur).

Must finish a bit more packing before going to bed. Sending you all hugs and good wishes...... Nite all xxxx


----------



## claire1

A quick one from me, just to ask Kara where's the best place for soft play around Pembroke?  We're going to Freshwater East for a few days on Sunday, and need a back up plan if weather is poor.  Tyler well done on the potty   

Sam good to hear from you, hope you have a lovely time.

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry a short one, need to finish the ironing, so that i can start packing in the morning.


----------



## kara76

Sam wow have fun away

Claire no soft plays in pembroke but there one called merlins magic, tenby oceam comotion but folly farm has a massive inside area with soft play.

How is everyone

Afm tyler first day nappyless at nursery so I'm sat having lunch wondering how's she is doing


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Been a bit busy with work etc this week, dh doing silly hours still and two nights of no sleep with a fidgety snuffly boy in between us, my parents aka the cavalry arrive tomorrow for a few days hurrah!

Sam, happy birthday to you, hope you have a lovely weekend away. Sorry to hear you are having endo trouble, hope your referral comes through quick. It sounds like Cari and Evan are doing great. Lol at Evan going backwards, that's what Dylan did and funny this week he was on a little ride on and could only get it to move backwards!

Great news on the potty training Kara. 

Have a lovely time away Claire

Jo, hope you are feeling ok

Belated congrats on your promotion Jule, well done you! Hope Holly and Aaron are ok

Nic, hope you and the Bells are well

Boo, hope all is ok with you

afm, well glad its the weekend. We're off to a wedding party tomorrow woohoo . The boys are very comical at the moment and are loving clapping hands. They are understanding more and more now

have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

so sorry i don't post much but at the moment don't get much time to switch the lap top on. i'm thinking and missing you all. 

pix hope you and little one are well

tyler well done on being nappy free.

sam have a lovely time away hope the endo doesnt cause too much pain and you can get it sorted soon.

claire hope you have a lovely time 

jule well done on promotion. hope you are all well.

sarah hope you are enjoying some rest while your parents are with you.

hi to jo, nic, boo, and everyone 

afm well i am loving life at the moment hard work but fantastic. just lately we have spent so much time at the doctors i might at well move in lol. first emma had spots so the health visitor sent us to gp to have it checked- dignosed with milk spots(baby acne). then the following week i said that suzie's poo had turned green so health visitor sent us back to gp to have her checked over and also for emma to be looked at again as spots had spread to chest - emma fine still milk spots, suzie seems fine but wants a sample of her poo to send off this was tuesday this week. any way by yesterday i phoned gp to say have been unable to get sample as she has not had a bowel movement since the app. so given app to see another gp who sent us last night to hospital to the childrens ward. went at 7.30 suzie was checked by nurse who said it would be a while before doctor could see her as they were very busy. just after this suzie has a bowel movement hooray. anyway we still had to wait to see the doctor we did and she said she was happy for her to go home and they will send urine and poo sample to be checked. we left the hospital at 1am  very tired but glad she has had a poo at last still green but doc said that was ok. 
i ended up in hospital as well last week as i'm still bleeding clots since section had to have swab's and blood taken and this week i had a scan and they could see something causing the bleeding. going to chase results up with the doctor on monday to find out if anything needs to be done. 

the girls are doing really well and putting on weight and feeding well. 
sorry for the long post.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie nice to see u post. Sorry to hear of the spots and green poo, I believe green poo can be a sign of infection. I remember tyler having green poo yet nothing was found wrong as they said infection somewhere.
How's the bleeding now

Afm another brilliant day. Day 4 potty training, out and about a lot and no accidents. Lukes uncle has been rushed to hopsital with a suspected heart attack, he's ok thank god.
Wow I'm shattered after lots of walking and playing with tyler.


----------



## Sam76

Queenie - lovely to hear from you and glad to hear you're enjoying things (apart from the dr & hosp) - what a fab profile pic - a totally gorgeous pair! Hope you're bleeding has settled.

Yay - way to go Tyler! clever girl 

Sarah - hope you enjoyed the wedding party and are getting some rest with helping hands available. Hope your snuffly, fidgety one is feeling better. We're very lucky to have family living so nearby!

We're having lovely time. 3 course meal being delivered to cottage again tomorrow night (yum!) ...but tonight i'm on kitchen duty so Math'll have to settle for omelette or egg on toast (or weetabix & readybrek   )

hi to all x


----------



## ANDI68

Queenie  .. lovely to see a pic of your little ones, hope you're doing well
Kara .. hope today was another great day with Tyler being dry
Lots of visits back and forth GP's and hospital for us recently ... been cleaning up vomit for the past 4 weeks (as if there's not enough washing as it is   )  Caitlyn has reflux, which has now seemed to settlle and Sam has had an ear infection causing him to vomit.  We're turning a corner now but what a week!!  My little girl monkey is climbing everywhere, she's bee crawling for weeks and is like a whippet while Sam is happy to lay back or go backwards and let her do all the work    We're seeing a Paediatrician at hosp for Sam and he said 'I think he's just lazy'.
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well x


----------



## kara76

Sam the meal sounds lovely. Did u have a good time. Sorry your having endo trouble. Me too. 

Andi nasty bugs are everywhere aren't they. Bet it funny seeing caitlyn crawling. I think girls tend to be more advanced than boys from everything I've read

How is everyone?

Afm I think tyler is teething badly atm


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Afm tyler cut tooth 13 last night with 14 on the way and she's also started pulling her trousers down herself. My baby is no more awwW. She is so clever. She made me laugh last night when she said ' chill mummy ' lol


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Sorry I've been awol for a bit but have been stressing about the interview, but it's now over and it went ok so just got to wait and see now.


Aww sounds like Tyler is really developing fast now, Kara


Hi to everyone else. Sorry for the quick post but I just wanna put my feet up and relax now the stress is over!


----------



## kara76

Tric good luck, hope u get the job

How is everyone?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

sorry haven't read back just an update from me

have been bleeding since section 6 weeks ago with heavy clots. been messed about for a while then on wednesday saw a doc at hospital who was brill and examined me and was able to get me an internal scan and they found that i had placenta still remaining. so on thursday i had to go back to hospital and they booked me in for an op yesterday. so went into hospital yesterday and had op to remove placenta came home today. i couldn't wait to come home today i missed my girls so much. its the longest i have been away from them. 


Happy mothers day to you all i hope you all have a lovely day.

pix enjoy your first mothers day.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Queenie, sorry to hear you've been unwell, hope you are recovering ok from the op. It must have been hard to be away from your gorgeous girls

Pix and Kara,  so lovely to see you last week. Baby Pix is beautiful, shame I couldn't have a longer cwtch as Dylan was so jealous lol! Tyler is such a character, she's great fun. Lovely to see her racing around.

Nic, hope you get good news about the job

Jule, hope Holly and Aaron are ok

Andi, hope Sam and Caitlin are better. 

Sam, hope you had a lovely few days away

The boys made mothers day cards at nursery on Friday, I've been very good and not opened yet but can't wait. When I brought them home dh said oh good that's £2.50 saved then   , Dylan has been really unsettled this last couple of weeks, waking up in the middle of the night and then being up for a couple of hours at least, then inevitably he ends up waking Ioan up...doesn't seem to be anything wrong but he's really wired, like his brain is in overdrive so I'm thinking it must be some development stage. I'm expecting him to do a somersault or something soon, well it had better be something spectacular to make the sleep loss worth it!

Happy mothers day xxxx


----------



## claire1

Happy Mothers day to all Mum's and Mum's to be


----------



## Jule

Happy mothers day everyone.
Hope everyone has had a lovely day.

Queenie sorry you been back in hosp glad though u r home and eerything is ok.

Sarah hope u start gettong some sllep soon.its very hard nt sleeping.

We been back in hosp with holly she had rash vomiting and high temp was treated with iv abxs incase she had meningits but I think it was viral.aaron now got tonsilitis and uti so on antibiotics.hoping we soon get him sorted.we r off on a cruise in 6 wks so need both babies well for our trip!


----------



## kara76

Hello all

Happy mothers day

Sarah maybe walking! Omg imagine ioan and dylan walking and tyler leading them astray lol

Claire how's life with u? How's work? Have u decided to have anymore tx as I know u were thinking yes

Julia oh no poorly babies. Doesn't it just do you head in, bet u get comment about them always being ill, that's what I'm getting as tyler seems to be catching everything going and now has a throat infection, her temp was high and took ages to come down.

Afm shattered. Moo woke at 1210 and came into bed and was like a very hot limpet so I didn't get much sleep. Went to see my mum and lukes mum today then home and luke cooked but I did wash up lol men! Anyway I'm now laying in the bath and moo has just woken! Oh poo poo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ha ha Kara, it's going to be fun! It was funny watching Ioan and Tyler last week, i don't think he's going to need much encouragement to be led astray! He stood up without having to pull himself up today so getting there. Hope you have a better night tonight

Jule sorry you have been in hospital again, really hope things turn a corner for you all, you are so due some good luck. I bet you can't wait for your cruise.

Hi Claire!

Hope everyone has had a lovely day


----------



## Queenie1

hi all
just a quick message to let you know jule and i are meeting in cwmbran on wednesday if anyone wants to join us. have a look on the general meet thread for details.

hope everyone is well.


----------



## kara76

I'm working and its a little too far for tyler moo. Can't wait to meet the girls though. Soon I hope


----------



## Queenie1

i hope we can meet soon. we should arrange a bridgend meet i'm sure i'll soon be up to driving further.


----------



## kara76

I should have a wed off in a few weeks so maybe then and I can bring pix and jj too


----------



## claire1

I was thinking ladies about trying to organise a big meet just before the summer if theres enough interest.  Maybe a picnic somewhere or hiring a community centre if weather poor.  I was thinking a weekend day, as people who are working could attend ( I know family time is important also).  What does everyone else think on here first before I put it on the general thread.

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## Jule

Claire I was thinking the same that maybe a sat would be better as now most of us r working we r all clashing on wk day meets.I'd be up for a weekend meet.I'm sure dh woudlnt mind one day without seeing babies he hashis time too


----------



## kara76

I'm up for a weekend meet. Picinc or hire somewhere sounds good cause soft plays at weekends suck lol


----------



## claire1

There is a soft play by me that you can hire for a few hours.  And it's only suitable for children between the age of 0 to 6, so that could be an option.  

I would say shall we sort one out for around easter, but thats only a few weeks away.  How about a weekend towards the end of April start of May (I'm away from the 12th).


----------



## kara76

I should know my next few weeks shifts on wednesday as I do some saturdays but could probably try and swap if u wana go ahead and set a date. Claire where do u live? If we hire then if name goes down then payment must go into someone too


----------



## claire1

Kara I live in Tonteg, which is near Pontypridd about 5 miles from Cardiff.  I'm happy to book it, and have people send/transfer money to me, if thats what we decide.

Does anyone have any dates that they are not available, so we know not to suggest those?


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone today?

Queenie hope ur ok after your op

Claire sounds like a plan, so another 30mins ish from bridgend? Tyler managers well to bridgend not sure if it might be a bit far tbh.

Afm tylers been chesy today so using her inhaler. We have at last decided on a birthday present yay


----------



## claire1

Kara yeah about another 20 mins after Bridgend.  It was just another option to think of, as more suitable for younger children.

Hope Tylers chest settled with the inhaler.  What have you decided, or is it a secret?

Think Elliot maybe coming down with something he's even paler than normal and is very cwtchy (which really isn't him)  Will see how he goes.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76

I'm happy to go with what everyone wants.

Think we are gona try a mini micro scooter, I need something to take with me on walks as tyler doesn't like the pushchair much now.

Hope elliot doesn't come down with anything. Germs are so annoying


----------



## kara76

Og forgot to say. Moo cut tooth 14 last night with another 2 looking pretty sore. My baby really is growing fast.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

I am currently sat in hospital after tyler was sick in the night and kept being up mucus and sounding chesty, went to gp who called an abulance to take us as her oxygen stats were low but picked up with some oxygen and he wanted oxygen support if it dropped again but she slept all the way there. Tyler has a line in her hand and has had blood taken. Might be discharged later but not sure


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Kara, so sorry to hear Tyler is poorly. Hope you are ok, massive hugs x


----------



## nic2010

Hope all is well kara x


----------



## Jule

Hope tyler is better soon and u don't have to spend too much time in hosp.thinking of u xx


----------



## kara76

Hello all

Thanks for the posts and texts, I really do apperiate yours thoughts. 

Tyler is quite poorly and isn't holding down fluids and her temp went back up so my little moo bum has a drip in and will have iv anti bs, calpol and nurofen. They are measuring her vomit to see what she is bringing up and getting information is like getting blood out of a stone. Luke brought me in some food and my parents popped in and tyler had a wee at 7ish which was her first one since 10am. The ward is noisy and some right scum bags! One woman actually needs a slap, I swear but come on there is a time and a place and a children ward isn't the place!!! Its gona be a long night


----------



## trickynic

Hi Kara - hope Tyler is feeling better this morning so you can come home. It must have been really scary for you!


----------



## kara76

Hope everyone is well

Quite update. Tyler has had pneumonia the poor thing. On the upside as long as she keep drinking we can leave at tea time. She had the drip reduced and then stopped yesterday but refused all fluids so have to go back on yesterday afternoon and all night so its been beeping at least every hour through the night. We were moved to an isolation ward as tyler had the runs which could be just the iv anti bs but they don't take chances as they have only just got rid of norovirus. I started puking this morning and asked for anti sickness and was told if ill I have to go home! I think its just the stress of it all, always makes me sick. Anyway I'm gona try and snooze now and pray tyler keeps drinking


----------



## SarahJaneH

So glad to hear you are home now Kara, hope you get some kip tonight. Must have been so scary, Tyler is a brave and strong little girl xxx

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the nice weekend weather. Don't forget the clocks go forward tonight boo. It was a 5.30 start this morning so hoping the boys are so pooped after a day out that they'll sleep a bit longer!


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies I know I haven't posted on here in ages but do keep an eye on you to see what's happening

This is just a quick me post to say I had a beautiful baby girl last Monday weighing 6lb 13oz born by c section

Right I'd better read up the last couple of pages to see what's been going

Take care x


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Swans!!! Fab news!!!! What have you called her?


----------



## claire1

Swans congratulations on the birth of your daughter I bet your on cloud 9.

Kara glad your home and hope Tyler is feeling better   

Hi to everyone else hope your all OK


----------



## kara76

Swans congratulation on the birth of your baby woo hoo

Afm we are back in hospital and omg they just tried to get a line in tylers other hand and can't! They managed bloods. We have to try and get fluids down and her blood sugar up or they will have to get a line in one way or another.


----------



## Queenie1

kara so sorry to hear your back in hospital hope you can get plenty of fluids down her. thinking of you both.

swans congrats on the birth of your daughter. x

hi all hope you are all enjoying this glorious weather.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congrats Swan, wonderful news! 

Kara, thinking of you and Tyler xxx

Queenie, hope you and your gorgeous girls are all well

Hi to everyone


----------



## Swans72

Thanks ladies I feel so very lucky and keep pinching myself can't believe I have such a gorgeous little girl

Trickynic we have named her Carys

Kara hope Tyler gets better soon x


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

After a very stressful day yesterday things are improving but tyler has the results from her friday poo poo and she has rotovirus which was caught in hopsital while in with pneumonia it cause severe d&v and the good girl has still been on the potty. They have stopped the drip as she is drinking and her chest is clear so no more anti bs and we might escape later.
Been for my gynea appointment as its downstairs and mil say with moo and it seems the doc wants to do a hysterscopy as he feels I might have uterus scarring and he tried to take a biospy which is a bit like et and cudnt get it passed my cervix and my womb has also changed postion and is no retrovert. 

Sorry for the me post but I don't have the head space atm. I'm exhausted from lack of sleep and stress. Yesterday was very very scary and at times I thought something was seroiusly wrong


----------



## SarahJaneH

Bless you Kara, it must have been so worrying. So glad to hear that Tyler is doing well, she's a very brave little girl. I can imagine your head is well and truly in the shed after the last week, so the gynae appt must have been something you could have done without after everything. Make sure you get some rest now, thinking of you x


----------



## Vixxx

Big    Kara.  So glad Tyler is on the mend xxx


----------



## kara76

Hi all

I am pleased to say we are home and d and v has stopped. can't believe how quick tyler is bouncing back. Such a good girl. I'm exhausted and omg her little hand is so bruised from the hassle with getting a line in


----------



## Jule

Swans congratulations on the birth of carys.u will be up on cloud 9 for some time yet 

Kara sorry to hear you been back in hosp poor tyler but glad u r home now.hopefully this time to stay x 

How is everyone else?tric what's the update with the job did u get it?sorry I'm not on here enough to remember!

Sarah how r u and the boys?

Claire how r u and elliott?

We have a day in hosp wed for paeds appt and aarons kidney scan which he may need sedating for.last time he was very sleepy and stayed still but not so sure now he's a bit bigger!
Looking forward to fri though as holly and aaron are 1.omg here we are at their 1st birthday.how quickly this year has gone 
Looking forward to a nice weekend with them.we have booked a sensory room for sun so we have invited 6 of my friends who had babies after me to come.I decided to go for something that would suit them rather than anyone else so reallly looking forward to that.


----------



## kara76

Hello all

How is everyone?

Jule do u have tomorrow off, I can't believe its a year ago, funny how time speeds up once we have our dream

Sarah gutted we didn't make melodies today

Afm I have a bit of a bug now, just stomach cramps and a little vomitting this morning and generally feel awful. Tyler is bouncing back quickly and eating well again


----------



## trickynic

Kara - sorry to hear you are feeling rough but glad Tyler is getting better.


Happy Birthday Holly and Aaron!! Wow can't believe it's been a year!


AFM, had some sad news yesterday in that my grandfather died - I don't think it's hit me yet, just feeling a bit numb. However, also had some great news this morning in that I have been accepted onto that qualification I mentioned before - only 1 out of 10 in Wales! Really chuffed. It means doing another degree and level 5 diploma so will be a lot of hard work but should result in a good pay increase once I qualify. Off to Glastonbury tomorrow for a girly weekend with an old friend so looking forward to that


----------



## kara76

Holly and aaron big happy first birthday. Wow time is going quick

Tric sorry to hear your sad news. Big hugs. Well done on your job


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear about your grandad Nic   . Well done on the job front, strange how good and bad news comes together. Sounds like a girly weekend is just what you need, have a lovely time.


Kara, hope you are getting better and Tyler is bouncing back well. I was really lame on Thurs and didn't go to melodies in the end as the boys slept a bit later, so we made the most of what was left of the sunshine and we went for a long walk through the nature reserve into town. Hope to go to the first one after easter. Oh, I've got an annual pass for Folly Farm now too, the boys loved it.

Jule, hope Holly and Aaron had a lovely birthday, what a special day for you all xx

Hi Vixxx, how are you all?

Swans, Carys is a beautiful name, hope you are all doing well.

Queenie, Pix, hope you are both ok


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara hope you and tyler are both well. 

nic sorry to hear about your grandad. hope you had a good weekend. 

jule hope your well and holly and aaron enjoyed their birthday.

pix how are you and little one.

swan a lovely name my neice has the same name. 

sarah hope you and the boys are well

claire hope you and elliot are well.

afm. all good here. girls had their jabs last week and both were so brave. Emma seemed fine later on but suzie seemed a little unsettled so had lots of cwtches off us. had the girls weighed yesterday Suzie is now 8lb 5oz and Emma is 8lb 12oz so they are both doing well and suzie is catching up well. 
still got the same routine feeding both girls about every 3 and half to 4 hours. although the past 4 nights they have gone 5 hours between feeds. Emma is giving us great smiles now and Suzie is almost there with half smiles. 
we are waiting on a scan for Emma's hip as she was breech and at 8 week check up doc thought it was clicking. also for suzie we are being referred due to the shape of her head. think she has flat head syndrome as one side is flat as she will only sleep on one side of her head. have bought a sleep curve mattress for her but she still turns to the left. in the day i keep turning her head the other way but she soon turns it back.

Can't wait for a meet to see you all and show my gorgeous girls off.


----------



## Queenie1

here is a pic of my girls taken by my friend who 's going into photorgraphy

girls are 3.5 weeks old Suzie on the left Emma on the right.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMG Queenie, the girls are looking gorgeous x


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie lovely to see u posting, gona have to log on properly to see piccie. Tyler would only lay her head one way and did have quite a big flat bit but it did even out once she was on her tummy a lot and crawling

How is everyone

Afm we have been to folly farm and had a big time, bit cold and started raining so we left, doesn't matter cause we have an annual pass yay lol


----------



## trickynic

Gorgeous photo Queenie! We were really concerned about Evan having a flat patch on his head. It thankfully rectified itself through repositioning him using one of these http://www.babyreflux.co.uk/products/BEBECAL-Baby-Back-and-Side-Sleep-Positioner.html

His flat patch was quite obvious so we also took him for a few sessions of cranial osteopathy although can't be sure how much of an effect this had.


----------



## sun dancer

OMG Queenie ur girls r beautiful u and dh must b so so proud x x


----------



## kara76

Queenie emma and suzie are stunning. So can't wait to meet them for cuddles

Sun how are you?

Tric how's life with you?

Hope everyone is well?

Afm tylers birthday is so close now, can't believe it, I still pinch myself to how very lucky we are to have such a wonderful daughter, she is so funny oh and willful! I love spending time with her so so much. I need to make sure work don't expect me to work on her birthday and if they do well I will quit hehe, I seem to have lost my way a little with work after tyler being poorly duno why really suppose things are just returning to normal. Still nappy free and 9 out of 10times night time is dry too. 
I'm still waiting to find out when I have a hysteroscopy and I have to say I'm not looking forward to it, wouldn't be half as bad with ga or sedation.

Right better dash things to do, people to see

Oh does anyone or everyone fancy taking a trip to pembrokeshire in the summer for folly farm? Its such a lovely day out


----------



## claire1

Queenie fab pic, they are lovely.  Elliot had the same with his head and we used a similar product as the one Nic showed you, but ours had a reflux pillow attached too.  And I have to say it did work.

Nic how's you and the bells.

Sarah hope things are well with you.

Jule hope the twins enjoyed their birthday.

Kara, well done Tyler on being dry.  Hope things settle with work for you.  Yes I'm up for a Folly Farm meet in the summer, providing I'm not working.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well.

Afm Elliot has been in hospital for the last few days, with a chest infection.  He's a little better now, but has lost a fair amount of weight as he's not eating, but thankfully he's starting to drink more.  Just glad to be home, forgot how noisy hospital wards can be.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Beautiful pic of your girls Queenie! 

Ioan's head started to go flat on one side too and if you looked from the top his ears were out of line, sounds like it's a common worry. We had a couple of sessions with the cranial osteopath too. I think that helped and he also reassured us that it wasn't too bad and  babies heads change shape a lot in the first year. I bought lilla kuddis soft pillows and used them at naps and on the playmat (when not on tummy), but not at night, tried to turn his head to the other side once he was asleep and put toys on the side I wanted him to turn to. I found once they could roll, they wanted to be on their tummies all the time and it was less of a problem. He's completely fine now. 

Sorry to hear Elliot is poorly Claire, bet you are glad to be home, hope he is better very soon.

Kara I can imagine it's a bit difficult to get back into work after Tyler being ill, I'm sure it will be ok and they'll let you have her birthday off. FF Folly Farm visit sounds fab, would love to. The boys had a great time when we went a couple of weeks ago, the big sandpit was a massive hit!

Nic, Jule, Sundancer, hope you and your little ones are all well

afm, all ok here. Dylan is going through a phase of waking up and bawling at about 3am which is a bit trying, it's been going on for weeks now on and off. Climbing has started in earnest too, eek! I decided to stop bf last weekend and so far it's all been ok. I was down to just one feed first thing anyway so not too much of a change. Just got the boys a cup of milk instead and they polished that off and seemed quite happy. Must have been the right time. Off to see grandparents this weekend. Hope you all have a good easter


----------



## kara76

Claire so sorry to hear elliot has been poorly, bless him and u. Hospital wards are awful

Sarah u must be shattered. Sounds like the time was right for u all to stop bf


----------



## Jule

Happy easter everyone.hope your having a lovely long weekend.

Be back to post more tom


----------



## Queenie1

happy easter everyone.

thanks all for you lovely comments about my girls.

thanks also for info about flat head syndrome. can i ask those who had the back and side positioner that nic recommended. are you able to lie baby on its side so preventing them from turning their head. our problem is she always turns her head to the left and stays there. if i could lie her on her right side it would help her to stop turning her head to the left. as don't want to waste more money buying something that is not going to work. i feel the sleep curve mattress isn't solving our problem as she can still turn her head to the left. i spend ages turning her head just for her to turn it back. i've put toys and mirrors on the right for her as well. 
also those who saw a cranial oestopath was that private or through your gp. 

hi all.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Queenie - yes that sleep positioner I linked to will stop her turning onto her other side while she sleeps. I paid privately for the cranial osteopath (about £20 a session I think). Can't say whether it worked - the NHS physiotherapist we saw thought it was a load of old rubbish but we were willing to try anything. Try to encourage her to stay on her stomach for increasing periods in the daytime too.


----------



## jo1985

hi ladies how r u all .

i woke fri morning in tears had really bad pain sort off in my groin ovary area , scared dh whe he came ome from work i honestly thought it was all over it hurt so bad to move, dh gave me paracetamol and i feel bk asleep was still there when woke but no where servere, still there over weekend but comes and goes feels like i ve strained something,  researched on google and girls on here and sayig round ligament pain, it hurts in bed but i think it started with sneezing as i got a cold and having sneezing fits just wearing a bump band to try support and hopes it goes away .

queenie hope u sort out something for buba and help her head from turing left .


----------



## kara76

Happy easter everyone, hope you have all had a lovely day

Queenie I think so many people worry about flat head sydrome and my bet it most babies have a flat spot and prefer to lie a certain way much like we have a certain way to sleep, tyler always laid her head one way and had quite a large flat patch but it did even out

Afm had a lush day, easter egg hunt this morning with friends ( met at baby group) and then folly farm and we met peppa pig well as tyler tells me we met george as peppa was the otherside lol. I have to say wow my girlie is growing up a little too quickly now but is learning so so much and is funny, smart and demanding when it suits. I just love her more than anything ever ever ever. Right better bath and sort work clothes as a full day tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Jo we cross posts lol

If your concerned u can call your mw. I had so much round ligament pain and it quite amazing how much your body is changing now. From week 12 the uterus moves up about a cm a week and at 20weeks in level with your tummy button so quite a journey and a lot of stetching. No one ever tells u how painful pregnancy actually is


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone, do you remember me lol I can't believe that with one thing and another I have let 8 weeks pass by without checking in with you all, I am so sorry!! Hope you are ready for an essay lol

Firstly thank you all so much for your congrats and to Kara for passing on the news. I am one proud owner of such a handsome happy chappy - Joshua John who came into the world by emergency c-section at 1.14am on 13/02/12 weighing 8lb 11.5oz, so smaller than they thought and 2 days before induction! Whilst I was gutted to have ended with an emergency section, I was so thrilled to get to experience labour and for my special boy to arrive safely. I think my body new I was going to go into labour because after such a horrid pregnancy with sickness and not being able to eat hardly anything, all of a sudden I fancied a toby carvery and boy did I eat and even had dessert which was unheard of all through pregnancy!! At 4.15 on the sunday morning, I turned over in bed and felt a little gush, which thought may have been some of my waters. So tried to wake DP who half asleep kept saying, let me know how it goes lol MW said that she would come out later in the morning and when she did couldn't be sure if waters had gone and took one look at my huge bump which she measured at 46cm!!! and phoned to get me straight in for monitoring etc! I didn't see any urgency, was only having mild period type pains, but she kept saying come on then quickly in you go! So I got dressed to satisfy her and sent DP for a walk with the dogs and told her we would leave asap, but as soon as she had driven off I ran a bath, before taking the dogs to kennels and casually making our way in lol gradually through the day my contractions got closer together, then at about 10pm the doc kept nagging me to have an epidural and get things speeded up, but there was no way that I wanted an epidural, but she kept nagging and insisting I should have pain relief and I kept saying I want to experience it all lol eventually I agreed but was going to refuse it when they had moved me over to the labour ward, yet before I had a chance to get over there my waters actually went and when I seen the meconium I was so upset but they were fab and got me transferred so quickly. Thankfully little JJ wasn't distressed and due to his expected size they allowed me 2 hours to progress, yet his head was not shifting and I was stuck at 4cm so in I went to theatre and wow what a heart melting moment having my healthy man brought into the world :O)))) 
unfortunately despite loads of hardwork by so many MW's he was never able to latch on for breastfeeding so I am expressing all his meals with using a nipple shield once a day for a breastfeed as that is the only way he is able to take it, yet it is a  time we both enjoy. I am lucky that I have so much milk and he is thriving on it and last thur he weighed 13lb 7oz! He is my hunky chunky and I will continue to express for as long as I am able to produce milk. He seems to be on a permanent growth spurt though and regressed from 4 hourly feeds to about 2 hours, thankfully have managed to get him to 3 hourly now and the amazing thing is he is sleeping through the night, well he has for a few nights now and hope I'm not speaking too soon! Despite some reflux and difficulty at feeding he is such a content baby, full of smiles and rarely seems to cry.  There is so much I want to fill you in one and in due course will, as I think I have gone overboard already lol

Hi to all and lovely pics of the girls Queenie, we so need to get together asap


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kara think ill leave till Tuesday and if still bothering me call mw unit x 
Pix u sound amazingly happy so proyd off u that all went right in the end .


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies, happy easter!

Oh Pix, we were writing at the same time. Sooo lovely to have you back! Great to hear your gorgeous boy is doing so well. You are doing brilliantly to keep up with the expressing, sounds like JJ is definitely on gold top! The timing of his feeds sound very similar to how the boys went and the reward for feeding more often is sleep at night, woohoo.

Jo, hope the pain eases. 

Queenie, Ioan was the same, I kept going back and moving him onto the other side and even thought about getting up in the night to do it once he was sleeping through. I got a referral to the paediatric physio as I thought it might have been caused by a neck problem - when he started to support his head he always turned one way, like it was being pulled  and I wondered if it was all related. The physio saw a slight weakness in the neck, but no actual restriction in movement, so just kept an eye on him and said it would correct as he got stronger. She looked at his head too and noticed it was a bit flat but said it would be fine once he was sitting / on tummy etc. You are doing exactly everything the physio told me to do. Cranial osteopath - £20 for us too. We actually started seeing him for a different reason, to deal with the effects of his difficult birth after my acupuncturist recommended it. I was amazed in the difference in Ioan's temperament afterwards, he was so much calmer. I am a big fan, the treatment is very gentle, you don't even notice what they are doing. We just had one session about the flat head and neck, he did a little work on the neck but about the flatness, although he noticed it, said exactly the same as the physio. I think Kara is right (as usual lol!)

Kara, sounds like a fab day at Folly Farm! It's amazing how quickly they change isn't it. Can't believe Tyler is nearly 2!

Hi Jule, hope you are all well 

I'm just back from visiting my folks. Had a nice time, visited a petting farm and went to see some steam trains which the boys loved. Ioan now says night night, very cute...


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jo, hope you're feeling better. Any doubts always get in touch with your MW that what they there for and won't mind at all. Time is going to fly for you
Aw thanks Sarah, def worth the extra feeds in the day for a good night. Sounds like you and the boys are having lots of fun. How cute is Iaon saying night, night!
introducing the man in my life!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say great to hear from you Pix and little JJ is a gorgeous chunky monkey x


----------



## trickynic

Gorgeous photo Pix - glad to hear you are getting on ok


----------



## kara76

Hello all

How is everyone?

Afm thanks to pix for a lush day yesterday, we went shopping as moo was in nursery and wow I'm still shattered hehe

Poor tyler has another chest infection and the runs as she's had so many anti bs they have upset the good bacteria in her gut so feeding her probotic yoghurts.

She also had her 2 year check cause I popped in to see hv and she was quiet, tyler did well as I excepted and is now 85cm tall and 28.3 lbs so likely to shoot up in height again soon as she's filling out lol


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Pix on your gorgeous chunky monkey, he is so going to be a heart breaker.
Glad everything ended well for you as you had such a tough pregnancy.
Would be lovely to meet up one day. 

Sarah, how are you and the boys? we should deffo meet up again give me a shout when you are available.

Take care new mummies
Skyblu.xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Lovely to hear from you Skyblu, would be great to meet up again soon, I've been thinking about you, hope that things are going to be moving forward again for you soon x

Hope Tyler is better Kara. Sounds like her 2 year check went great. How are you? 

Hope everyone and little ones are all well

We have had a nice week as dh was off work, so been out and about, boys had a fab day at Folly Farm on Friday with their cousins. They are so busy now....


----------



## kara76

Hi

How is everyone? Any news? How's the babies?

Afm wow busy few days and I'm exhausted. Seems my hysteroscopy will be late june, early july, I called to chase it up as I'm still spotting all the time. Tyler is well atm so that's good but I just waiting for the next chest infection, paraniod maybe lol and here's for the essay about extended breast feeding, I know its not for everyone but for us it works and feels extremely natural and not in any way sexual or wrong.
I get on extremely well and love my mil to bits and I really don't thinks she realised she upset me but its been playing on my mind since I got home

Today we were chatting and got on to how much milk convo. My daughter is 2 is a few weeks and I started with saying about evening bottle and then I made the mistake of saying of saying a morning bf. Her face fell and said omg your never still bf and how tyler doesn't need it as she's too big now and how its more for me than her and never ever to tell her I bf her til 2 cause she will be embrassed, that's the one which hurt the most. I did stick to my guns and said I was waiting for tyler to stop yet found myself saying it would be soon and now I feel it should be soon and have been feeling that for a while yet now I'm more inclined to carry on cause if we stopped now I might blame the comments in years to come. So peed off with the narrow minded nature of some people and its nothing to do with them. My sil commented a few weeks back how it was wrong at my dd age! (She bf her baby til 9months)


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Kara, sounds like you need a rest matey. Glad Tyler is ok, you're bound to worry after what she went through recently.

Boo to the annoying comments from MIL and SIL. The World Health Organisation recommend feeding up until 2, so you can shove that under their noses if you like. Quote from their website:

"As a global public health recommendation, infants should be exclusively breastfed1 for the first six months of life to achieve optimal growth, development and health2. Thereafter, to meet their evolving nutritional requirements, infants should receive nutritionally adequate and safe complementary foods while breastfeeding continues for up to two years of age or beyond."

You do whatever feels best for you and Tyler, it's no one elses business. And why would tyler be embarrassed about you telling her how long you fed her. Jeez. No one should be judged for however they chose to feed their child and sometimes it isn't a choice, I know I've been lucky and am grateful for that. Every situation is different.

We were at a party a few weeks ago and when I ordered a gin my mate (male) said to me thank god you're not still feeding your boys, that would be like bitty off Little Britain. I didn't have the heart to tell him that I was still feeding in the morning and my cheeky gin would be out of my system by then! I had the bitty comments off several people even at an early stage. I think that I was feeding twins gave some people the idea that I could be the butt of all their jokes. As you know I made the decision to stop feeding at the start of this month, had been thinking about it on and off for a while and just got up one morning and said to dh, go and put some milk in their beakers and lets see what happens.  The key for me was that the boys didn't seem that bothered any more and weren't waking up crying for a feed first thing as they'd always done. It's gone really well and they now have a full beaker each plus some extra. Don't let anyone else influence when you stop, you'll know when it feels right and that is the best and only reason. My problem now is that I don't have the excuse of eating for three so need to lay off the cake...


----------



## SarahJaneH

Lovely to see you today Kara, I'm sure it wasn't quite so lovely to see us....bless you for mopping the sick off my shirt! Dylan has been puking on and off all afternoon and evening. He's fine in between bouts of sickness, just can't keep fluids down. He's sleeping now so will try him with some water and toast in the morning and hope that will stay put, if not will call docs....then we'll just wait to see how long before Ioan starts. Hope little melodies was fun after all that!

Hope everyone is well and all other little ones are lurgy free x


----------



## kara76

Its amazing how becoming a mum makes mopping up puke so much easier lol. Bless poor dylan. Such a star and ioan was a good lad while u changed dylan. 
Tyler was proper hectic and kept running out the door now she can open it and then went and sat in someones pushchair and said she wanted to go home! Madam lol

Miriam big happy 3rd birthday to maia, hope you ve had a good day

Afm spoke to luke about what his mum said and he did say we agreed to end bf at 2 so I pointed out we agreed 18months lol. I asked him if he felt it was disgusting and his reply was ' no its the most natural thing in the world' and has no problem with it at all as long as we are happy yet would like tyler to want hoim more instead of being a mummys girl so I pointed out that's nothing to do with bf and more to do with the fact he's never here atm lol. He's left now and won't be home til early hrs monday, we are gona miss him


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah yes, I read an article in the newspaper once about how having kids switches off your sense of disgust! It's funny with the boys, I think they sense when they need to be good because the other one is having a hard time.

Oh blimey, Tyler can open the door, eek! It's difficult to spot them as well when there's kids running all over the place. Glad Luke is backing you up about the bf. I hope the weekend goes quick, is he racing or fixing up his motor?


----------



## kara76

Deffo seems they sense it hun

Lukes off racing too teeside . Only got the car running this evening lol

Deffo take dylan if its continued for 24hours.

The lady who asked after u today is also still bf her 22month old and we spoke about how its our generation which will be the ones to educate furture generations. I do think we are edging towards a natural end as the feeds are getting so short now.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Nothing like just in time eh, hope he does well after all his effort, he's lucky you are very supportive.

She's really nice isn't she, lovely girls too, I remember her younger one kissing Ioan one week! I think you're right, times are definitely changing. I was so surprised though when one of my oldest friends called me an earth mother and said I was the only person she had known to have bf - she's a trained midwife too! We still have morning milk in bed, I go down and get the beakers when I hear the boys stir, then bring them in with me, so we have a big cuddle before getting up. It's a nice way to start the day and doesn't feel like the closeness has been lost, well for about 10 mins, then Ioan gets the fidgets. Right, I'm off to bed, somehow think we'll be up in the night...thanks again for today x


----------



## kara76

Oh yes all bf are hippies lol people do believe that.

Night hun hope its a peaceful one, use calpol and nurofen if need be as he will probably be getting cramps, I had awful ones when I was ill


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all...still got the lurgy here. I took Dylan to gp yesterday as he was really sleepy and temp went up in the afternoon, thankfully not dehydrated and he picked up in the evening a bit . The doc suggested a bit of milk to keep his sugars up so did that this morning and it came straight back up. He's had a bit of toast and jam and water now and that has settled, so we'll keep off dairy I think.

Kara, how are you both? Anything fun planned with Tyler this weekend?

How is everyone?


----------



## kara76

Sarah milk will upset his tummy bit like us when we are ill. Hope dylan gets well soon and u all escape it.

Afm I'm missing luke awww. Tyler is sat painting atm. She refused to sleep at nursery yesterday as she lost 1 dummy opps and had been told she is disturtive at circle time so they put her in the baby area and she kicked off big time!she gets bored easy I think. Atm she is painting which she loves loads and is very cute, has a touch of ocd when she get some on the table and say oh what a mess and I have to wipe it before she carries on. I'm off to my friends house later for dinner then tomorrow off for a nice walk and sunday lunch with another mate


----------



## SarahJaneH

That's what I thought about milk and had been avoiding it until doc recommended it, oh well, won't listen to him again! He's had a biscuit and some more water so think he's slowly picking up.

Sounds like you have some nice things planned while Luke is away, he'll be back soon aww. Painting sounds fun, I want to see the boys having a go, I think Ioan will love making a mess!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah how are things today? My friend emma aka hari s mum has the bug now

Afm had a lovely night at my friends, kids played and we drank lol, tyler was very late to bed and didn't get up til late. I actually managed a cuppa in bed wow wee and no bf this morning just seemed pointless and see asked for breakfast. off to mil for dinner soon yay


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya, that sounds like a lovely Saturday night and relaxing start to Sunday! Poor Emma, hope she's better soon. I got really worried about Dylan yesterday as he started refusing fluids late afternoon, was really sleepy and had eaten only a couple of mouthfuls of toast. The doc had said no food is fine as long as he has plenty of fluids, but when he stopped drinking.... He went to bed at 7 then woke at midnight, I tried to give fluids on and off but he just kept pushing me away. I phoned out of hours and they sent us down to Withybush, thankfully not dehydrated, we went all that way to be told to be more persistent at giving fluids (like I hadn't been trying my best!) and sent us home. You just never know and my hv had told me to get onto it really quick as she'd had another lady get told off by the hosp for not taking her child in sooner. Glad we got checked out and he didn't need to be admitted. I was a bit worried that we'd end up back down there today, but thankfully he's started eating this morning and had some more fluids, phew. I'm pooped today, dh is in bed with the lurgy. Touch wood me and Ioan are ok atm...

Enjoy your lunch, nothing like mum's sunday roast eh!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## kara76

Oh sarah u deffo did the right thing getting dylan checked, shame they couldn't send a doctor to u though. When tyler was dehydrated you wouldn't of known apart from the fact she was sleepy and refusing fluids, which cause a drop in blood sugar so that's why she was sleepy, yet in hospital the doc pinched her skin before they tried to get a line in for the second time and by that point her skin wouldn't flush back oh and the fact she went hours and hours without a wee So scary when they won't drink. Poor nig though, bet he feels very rubbish, fingers crossed u and ioan escape it


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, I was getting quite scared with the not drinking. I did ask the doc what key signs to watch out for and he said 8 hours without a wee was the key for him, so will remember that one. Dylan has been much chirpier today , he's still got the runs though, but at least is eating and drinking now and something must be staying in! I found him crying earlier because Ioan was cuddling him, I think he's scared he will get bitten bless. Ioan doesn't quite get being gentle, he was stroking Dylan's head and saying ahh which was really cute, then whacked him on the top of the head oops! Nige seems a bit better thank god, he's not very good at being ill he he.


----------



## claire1

Happy 2nd Birthday Tyler     

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all well


----------



## kara76

hiya all

thanks claire

how is everyone?

queenie how are the lovely girlies? growing fast im sure

pix hows jj, cant wait to see you both

afm we are on day 3 of no breast feeding and its emotional, Wish i had taken photos but kinda never got round to it so it can be my special memory i suppose as it would be wrong to feed tyler tomorrow just for a pic lol, part is pressure from people including luke yet alot is i know its time and tyler isnt bothered by it so shows the time has come. Its an end of an era and in time im hoping for cuddles in bed.
tylersbirthday went well and thankfully it stayed dry as otherwise it would have been hell with everyone in the house-SARAH thanks for coming and thank you everyone for the cards.
Well my baby girl is 2, Its unbelievable really and fully potty trained including nights and soon we are gona try a big bed ,Only cause we havebeen offered brand new bunk beds cheap, Ww might aswel have bunks as in time she will want sleepovers etc and being a single child i want to welcome friends of tylers home. 
Ladies if your planning a home party get help from someone other than your dh cause mine was hopeless until people turnt up!!!


----------



## claire1

We're fine thanks Kara, busy with work and I'm going back to uni at the end of the month to start a degree course   .  Thankfully we're off to Tenerife on Friday, so plenty of family time.

Glad Tyler's party went well, ditto about dh Rob was the same at Elliot's birthday last year (and we had it in a pub).  Should really start thinking about Elliot's party, think we may hire a soft play centre local to us, or maybe chance the weather and have a BBQ in the garden.  Sorry your feeling pressurised to stop breastfeeding, hope you feel better soon.  I only wish that I could have fed Elliot, (but it wasn't to be) and people can be cruel if they don't know the full picture.  Tell them to keep their opinions to themself.

Jo good luck with your scan this week.

Hope everyone else OK


----------



## kara76

oh claire you lucky girl. I would kill for a holiday and plan on booking one soon sod the money lol

can you tell me how you managed to get elliot diagnoised with asthma? tyler has another chest infection, every time she gets a cold it goes straight to her chest, doc said he didnt wana refer her yet and to wait and see if the summer months improve it!im tempted to go back tomorrow as shes been on antibs since friday and i think its getting worst not better


----------



## claire1

I think it was more luck than anything, we saw a really good and eager GP.  I think it helped that both me and Rob have asthma.  They don't normally like diagnosing children with asthma under 3 years (not sure why).  He then referred us to a paediatrician, who told us to keep a diary of anything that triggered sob/wheeze.  Elliot doesn't really get many chest infections, he gets really chesty coughs/wheezes at night, or if he sleeps in a different environment (my parents have bought a humidifier to help, same as us).  

Does Tyler get episodes of sob/wheezes? Are you able to get a sputum sample off Tyler?  It just may be that she's not having the correct meds for the infection.  Keep at the GP's thats all I can say.

Hope you manage to get a holiday soon


----------



## kara76

a what sample lol. She is having episodes of coughing alot and not being able t stop especially at night and when super busy, She was on the trampoline saturday and we did give her a puff on her inhaler as she looked like she needed it. the pneumonia happened when meds didnt work to clear a throat infection so im probably on edge. her chest is rattling and you can feel it now too not just hear it


----------



## claire1

Kara a sputum sample, the lab can look to see which bacteria is there and say which medicine is best for that infection.

We bought a humidifier for Elliot's room and use it when he has an episode, and I have to say it really does work. 

I would say she still has a chest infection if you can hear and feel a rattle in her chest. From mine, Ron's and Elliot's experiences, there isn't  a rattle so much as just a wheeze with an asthma attack.

I would take heat back to Dr's to listen to heat chest to see if infection has cleared. And keep a record of use of inhaled, and the episodes. In case you get a referral to hospital.

Hope its been of some help, let me know if you need more advise/help


----------



## kara76

Hiya all how is everyone?

Afm we went back to docs this morning as tylers chest was worst and she gave us 2 inhalers to use and said we need to look and preventing the chest infection horray! 

She thinks its likely illness induced asthma and when tyler gets a cold the lungs get blocked and the chest infection is then cause so the inhalers should open everything up, I have to watch closely now for a temp as if she gets one she need urgent medical attention as its most likely the anti bs aren't working anymore cause she's had so many!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Kara, thanks so much for lovely afternoon on Saturday. Great to see Tyler enjoying herself with her pals. Glad to hear that your doc is now investigating the chest infections, hope they can get to the bottom of it soon. Tyler really is growing up so fast isn't she, must be an emotional time. Hugs on stopping bf, good that Tyler is not too bothered, as you say that's a sign she's ready. You'll definitely get those cuddles in bed. Hope her first night in big bed goes smoothly

Claire, hope you are all well. Good luck with uni and have a fab holiday

How is everyone? 

afm, boys are very snotty but otherwise fine. They are so close to walking now part of me can't wait and the other is thinking eek! They have  a few words - mum, dad, boo, night night and probably some others I just haven't figured out yet, they're certainly very noisy. First visit to the dentist tomorrow....


----------



## kara76

sarah the snot just keeps coming doesnt it! how i dont know. Its like having snails lol
glad you enjoyed

afm tyler in bed yep a big girls bed, Luke built it and i took her up to see it and she wouldnt even get out for me to make it. Jjust waiting for her to fall out now. The mattress wasnt there so we have mixed and matched her cot mattress teddys and quilts its well cozy. 
Myboobs feel pretty full tonight and i still cant believe our breast feeding journey is over


----------



## kara76

Hey hey how is everyone?

What's news?

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, life is just so so busy lol love it

Tyler is doing well on her inhalers but still chesty and coughs a lot especially at night, might go back to gp this week for more guidence
Tuesday I have my hysteroscopy booked, it was last minute as the hospital added another clinic date. I'm quite nervous tbh as I'm wide awake and they inject my cervix to numb it ouch. Info says I can contact gp for pain relief and dimazpan to take before but no time to sort that now. Might take a couple of co codmaol I think lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

just a quick post from me.

hope you are all well and your little ones are too.

hi kara good luck for tuesday text me and let me know how it went. will be thinking of you. hope tyler's chest improves soon.

hi pix and j hope you are both well

hi jule hope you and holly and aaron are well. let us know when you want to meet up.

afm busy busy here. girls are both well and growing well. they are just adorable and i'm loving it. its great to watch them especially when they are both looking at each other and babbling away.  extra busy at moment as dh was admitted to hospital yesterday. he has quinsy ( abcess on tonsils) and was unable to eat or drink . he's on iv for antibotic's and painrelief hopefully might be home monday as long as antibotics work if not they could remove tonsils. have a busy week ahead and girls have their 3rd set of jabs on tuesday.


----------



## Jule

Well hello everyone and really really sorry not been on here for absolutely ages.
Life has been manic.  
Babies are great and growing well.  They now sit alone and love playing with each other.  They hold hands now when they are being fed which is so cute.  They are not on the move yet which is good for us but im sure it wont be long   
We have been on a cruise and we had a good time although we did hit the worst storm they have seen in about 10 years and were shook about like a tin of peas.  The ship was fab though but not sure cruising is for me with the unpredictability of the sea.
We also came back from holiday to find the house is now sold so need to get looking for another place to live,  We have seen loads but nothing yet that we are crazy about.  Got more viewing booked again for next week.
Aaron was in hospital again last week for bronchiolitis which is late in the year for it but hopefully thats the last until next winter.  COnsutlant appt for them both on mon.
Im sure more has happened but cant really remember as things have been non stop.  
How is everyone? hope you are all well, cant wait for a meet to be arranged it has been absolutely ages.  Im sure all the children have grown loads since we last met.
Ill try and get on here more frequently.
Queenie ill text you and perhaps we can meet very soon


----------



## Sam76

Hello all 

just thought i'd jump on with a quick update...

All good here - twins have just celebrated their first birthday - that came around far too quickly, like everyone else, wish I could slow things down a bit! 
Evan is very mobile! like lightening crawling around, pulling himself up on everything and letting go now and again, can get on top of the coffee table   and clings to it like a limpet if you try to get him off. At the weekend he stood up from sitting on the floor. Cari has now been crawling for about a week   and is getting quicker. She says 'caaaa' when she sees the cat (or the dog   ) and points at everything.  Hope they are going to enjoy playing together but at the moment they have battles wanting whatever the other one has and screaming when the other one takes it. Evan is also starting to bite   , this morning he bit my phone in sheer frustration as Cari tried to take it (he only has it when I'm changing his nappy as otherwise he just rolls over and crawls away), he's also tried to bite Cari's shoulder to get what she was playing with and bit my Dad yesterday when he tried to do up his cardi   ) Any tips on stopping that gratefully received! 
Had a 'german measles' drama a few weeks ago - took Cari to gp with rash and that was his diagnosis (that or measles) ended up with public health nurse on phone and having to take a swab and send it off (she was fairly certain it was mealses of any sort) but caused a whole lot of panic as SIL is pregnant. Rash went within 2 days and Cari back to herself, Evan didn't get whatever it was. Bloody GP! always seem to see him when I have a 'book on the day' appointment and he's hopeless - insisted on urine sample to check for infection and prescribed antibiotics when I went there with what I knew was another cyst - 3 months (and bucketfuls of painkilllers) later  I had a scan to confirm it    

Cari has had 2 bad nights in a row and has come to sleep in our bed for the first time (not keen to make a habit of it) She wakes at 2am takes a while to settle her then wakes at 3am and won't be put back down in the cot without screaming, as soon as she's picked up she's fine. Tempted to leave her for 5 mins to see if she would settle but she wakes Evan, then everyone's up. Any ideas?

Mum has picked up twins and is having them for the day - might bank a bit of sleep in case we have another bad night, before starting on the cleaning & tidying ... and gosh is there some work to do!

(not such a quick update after all  )

Queenie - lovely to hear from you - pic of girls is gorgeous
Kara - good to hear Tyler's chest improving with inhalers and good luck for Tuesday 
Jule - good luck with the house hunting and hugs to Aaron and Holly

Hello to everyone else, hope you and the little ones are well x would be good to meet up sometime soon - back to work in a fortnight for me (aargh) been off since Feb last year so will be quite a shock to the system! but only doing Mon and Thurs, so not too bad


----------



## kara76

Sorry for me post

I'm in hospital with an infection aftet the hysteroscopy and means the first night I've been apart from tyler! So upset 
I'm on iv fluids, anti bs and anti sickness and I feel dreadful


----------



## nic2010

Aww kara, Hope you get better real soon and get home to Tyler x I Was in for 3 nights after my ectopic and I had a very warm welcome from Sophie as soon as I walked thought the door xx
Let us know how your getting, take care.
Nic x


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone, hope your all well.

Kara hope your better now after your stay in hospital.  How's Tyler?

Nic how's things with you and Sophie?

Sam hope things are OK with you all.  How's the plans for going back to work?

Queenie, how's those gorgeous girls of yours?

Pix, hope Joshua is OK and that your enjoying everything

Jo how's things with you?  Over half way there now 

Jule hope everything is OK with you all.

Hi to anyone I've missed

Afm I've bought something other than a suntan and lots of washing back from holidays, a   .  I really cant believe it, as we're decided no more treatment, and got used to the idea of Elliot being an only child.  Just   that we'll be lucky again and everything will be OK.  Elliot is good after having another asthma attack and chest infection, just need to get some weight onto him now.


----------



## kara76

Oh claire that's wonderful, u lucky lucky girl. Bet u are in shock big time. Sorry to hear elliot still having chest issues


----------



## Queenie1

omg claire that is amazing news. well done you thats the best thing to bring home from holiday.

kara how are you



we want to go away for approx 3 nights with the girls week beg 9th july in west wales. some where nice but not too expensive as otherwise it would probably be cheaper to go abroad. lol any one have any ideas or know any where we could stay.


----------



## claire1

Yeah I am, really can't believe it still.  I've been really really lucky, must have been the sun.

He'll allways have problems with his chest, we just need to learn how to prevent and deal with it, we'll get there. 

How's Tyler's chest now?

Queenie we looked for July and it did work out the same to go abroad.  I'm sure Kara will suggest somewhere


----------



## Vixxx

Oh Claire - congratulations! That's just the best news  !
Hope you are recovered, Kara   . 
Glad everything is going so well Queenie   .
Jules, Nic and everyone else, hope you are all ok.  I'm back to work in a couple of weeks   .


----------



## jo1985

Wowee Claire that is fantastic news many congratulations. Sorry Elliot has been poorly but as u said need to learn to deal with it as more than likely permenant.

I'm good thanks time flying by atm not long till get to meet my little dude. 

Queenie cud try haven quay west its beautiful there


----------



## Sam76

Wow congrats Claire, that's fantastic news x 

Jo - glad to hear all's well with you x

Vixx - good luck for return to work - i start back on Thursday, 2 days a week   Mum n Dad having the twins on Mon and Thur so we'll see how it goes. My MIL and FIL look after our 2 nieces (3 and 1) from Mon-Wed and find it exhausting

Kara - poor you being in hospital - hope all ok now and bet you're glad to be home

Queenie - lovely to bump into you twice in 2 days 

Hi Nic   

Hope all's well with everyone else... Sarah, TrickyNic, Jule anyone I've missed xxx

my internet intermittent - having dining roo, floor dug up yo be insulated - euurgh


----------



## claire1

Thank you everyone, we're so pleased and shocked at the same time.

Vix and Sam hope things go OK with work, you'll both be fine.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Huge congrats Claire, what a wonderful surprise!

Kara, hope you are feeling better now, must catch up soon. How's Tyler?

Vixxx and Sam, good luck with going back to work. It's good to have a bit of you time, even if it is work...

Sam, I have no answers about the sleep thing. The boys have always been good sleepers but they have been ill on and off the last few weeks and are waking up in the night screaming and wanting to come in with us. It's hard to leave them cry as they usually wake the other, but sometimes works. Can't believe your babies are one now, that has gone so quick. Hope you all had a lovely day.

Hello to Queenie, Jule, Pix, Nic, Jo, Nic2010, hope you are all well

Sorry haven't been on in ages. The last few weeks we've all had one illness or another, nothing too major but just a bit wearing. The boys have had conjunctivitis for 2 weeks and finally it is on the way out, but has taken ages, despite drops and washing bedding all the time. On the good side, both are tottering about now slowly getting more confident on their feet. 

Hope you all have something nice planned for the jubilee weekend. Have fun!

Sarah x


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Sarah wow wee can't wait to see u and the boys walking, now your really in trouble especially with ioan , he has that naughtie glint in his eyes

Vixx how are you and family

Jo your pregnancy is flying

Claire will you be getting an early scan? I always had a feeling you would be a natural bfp person lol

Afm so so busy, work, terrible twos, illness me and moo, parties, friends. Tyler has a packed social list. I can't believe how quickier my baby turnt into a proper little girl, its scary really knowing that the baby stage has gone forever and ever unless one day we are blessed with grandkids of course lol. Work is getting stressful which I kinda like but getting annoyed that they want me to start working 2 weekend days a month, if this starts to mess with my family life I will drop a shift and work a day elsewhere, god are the days when work comes first.


----------



## claire1

Kara, yes will be getting an early scan, not sure which one to chose.  It's either gonna be the spire in Cardiff or Lyndon's clinic, just not sure which one at present.

Hope things settles with work


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

claire how are you is it sinking in yet.

kara hope you are all well

after some suggestions.

1. what did you buy for dh first fathers day.

2. what highchair have you all bought. 

all good here. girls are doing so well and are so good. giving lots of smiles and chatting away to me.


----------



## kara76

Claire I used the spire for my nt scan

Queenie I made a card for luke with special photos on but didn't get anything special for a present. The ikea antalope is brill and the best high chair ever for ease to clean, I had one and a chicco polly which is all singing and dancing but a total nightmare to clean. 

Be back later, waiting for my dinner to be cook as been In work


----------



## jo1985

queenie i always liked the fancy high chairs which i use in work and friend s have but they are a nightmare to clean but i agree with kara the ikea antilop high chair is a god send and value for money i ve used them in many play areas restaurants with little un i look after.


----------



## kara76

Queenie also worth considering your needs and type of weaning as people who wean early tend to feed there babies laying back a little as babies aren't sitting unaided by that point where baby led weaners tend to be messy as baby self feeds. Although I know people who have use towels etc for padding on the ikea ones. Sarah has 2 I believe


----------



## claire1

Kara my friend has just used the spire, and she said they we're OK.  Will ring them on Weds for prices (as they don't say on the website).

Queenie.  Yes it is starting to sink in, I'm sure it will by the end of the week as I have my risk assessment in work.  

We have the mothercare Arc with steri touch, it's not too bad for cleaning, and has multi positioning, which did help when Elliot was smaller.  We still use it now, as he's not tall enough to sit at our dinning room table.


----------



## kara76

Hi everyone? How are you all? What's news?

Afm I demanded my biospy results and thankfully my cons second agreed to ask the on call gynea who looked over the results and said all normal, I should have a letter at the start on next week from my gynea with full results.

Tyler doing well but waking every night and coming into bed with us which is knackering and she is waking earlier too. I thought it was due to coughing but now I'm not sure, maybe a bit of seperation anxinety and it all kicked off after my hospital stay! Its a pain as we are leaving her with mother in law for the first time next month as we have a wedding. 
She's still snotty and coughing and not eating a massive amount


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara, glad to hear that your biopsy results have come back normal. How's Tyler doing?
We've had some visitors in the bed too here, the boys went through a few weeks of bugs etc and it's followed on from that. Last night we had Ioan 12-1 and then Dylan 2 till we got up, oh well anything for some sleep. It's when they wriggle it's a real pain!

Queenie, did you get high chairs yet? I started off with Graco teatime ones, they are good as not too expensive. The seat isn't adjustable but is slightly reclined, which worked well as the boys didn't sit independently til quite late (Ioan was 12 months - they both crawled first). The tray comes off which is handy. We then moved on to the IKEA ones which are fab for cleaning. They also come apart really easily if you want to take them anywhere. I haven't used the inserts for them, but you can get inflatable ones I think.

Busy busy here, have been marking lots of exam papers but all done now. Boys are good, speech is starting to come along. Ioan is walking with more confidence. Dylan is getting there, he can go across the room but prefers to crawl as it's quicker. We saw the physio on Wed and she thinks they are a bit late with walking as their joints are flexible so she's going to see them again in 6 months as they might need insoles to help,but she said it might be that once they get going it'll be fine so we'll see. I'm not too worried as they are making progress.

Hope everyone is well and the weather isn't too bad wherever you are


----------



## kara76

Sarah sounds like the boys are progressing quickly now. Can't wait to see u all, its been a while. 
Doesn't it seem to be one thing after the other with bugs.

Afm busy busy busy, I don't seem to stop atm. I'm off work for a week well 9 days and having a lovely time with my girl, she's off her food and cwtchy so no doubt she's brewing something AGAIN. Off to docs on wednesday for a check up on her inhalers etc, thankfully her last 2 colds have gone on her chest but been managed well with the inhalers as increased to 4 times daily


----------



## claire1

Hope everyone is OK, and that all the Daddy's enjoyed their special day.


----------



## kara76

Hello everyone 

Lomg time no speak. Sorry I'm been so busy

Afm tyler has been diagnoised with childhood asthma but its under control and omg terrible twos are here big time, I thought she could strop before but this is a whole new level, we even had some head banging. Bedtime is a battle, she's waking every night, demanding and a monster lol
She had a fall the other day from the trampoline, she was bouncing and lee our mate had just got out and left the zip undone so she bounced straight out and landed on her face! She's quite accident prone, like her father so mil says
I'm shattered but bedtime improving with lukes help and this morning she woke at 540am so I went into bed with her instead of her with us, next step is to sit next to her. Luke puts her to bed cause she plays up terrible for me. 
My periods are off still and I see gynea on the 9th july. My cycle is getting shorter now 25 days, 24 days and now 23 days! Very odd. Work is crazy and now I'm acting supervisor for 2 weeks and have to managed a department move too - its gona be hard


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

hope everyone is well and so are all your little ones.

claire how are you?

kara sounds like a lot going on with you and your family. hope you are all well.

well tonight is the night my girls are spending their first night in their cots in their own room. we have been putting them down for naps in there and they sleep well so decided that as they are 5 months old today they can move in. they are getting rather big now for the moses baskets. 
been doing lots of reading about weaning. still haven't quite decided which weaning process to follow, think i might like to do a bit of both. planning on waiting till they are 6 months old.
can i ask those of you who's little ones had flat head syndrome when you started to see improvements. i am still quite concered with suzie's head. the physio and the neo natal doctor have both told me there is plenty of time for it to correct itself especially when they start to sit up etc. but i am still worried. the wedges we bought now are not holding her in place as she has got stronger now and can squash herself inbetween them and lie on her back with her head to the her right. have been reading about all the different pillows you can buy there are so many and so many good and bad reviews i am just so confused which is best for her. 

thanks all for your high chair advice. i like the look of the mamas and papas flip folding high chair, want to go and see it first. looks good on line i like the way it folds easily for me to store away.


----------



## kara76

Hiya everyone

How's life

Queenie, tyler had a flat head as she would only lie one side but it solved itself once she was able to roll over and is now totally fine, I think its very common to have a flat spot. Are u doing tummy time? I use to roll a towel to place under tylers chest to help. 

So sorry I haven't been posting much just so busy and moo is big time going through the terrible twos and testing everything, she's still in bed with us every night which is a pain but at least we have sorted bedtime. Hv is coming today, I made the mistake of calling her for advice on head banginf tantrums and now wish I hadn't tbh cause she's lovely but tends to go around the houses with an advice and I do think its just anger now. 
Tylers speak now is amazing. 
I'm working later- 3 til 8 yuck


----------



## kara76

Oh and looks like I need a lump removed from my arm, it showed up after all the ivf drips in hospital, they thinks its just fatty lump but its growing and aches but is soft and movable so they said its nothing nasty! Doesn't stop me worry a little


----------



## claire1

Hi all hope everyone is OK

Sorry I've been really bad at posting, have been busy with Elliot and trying to get some work done for my degree (which isn't going well).

We've had a scan and there is one baby, with a healthy heart beat there.  So we're able to sit back and relax this surprise pregnacy.


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo Claire many congrats that all s fine and there s one healthy baby with hb .


----------



## kara76

Claire that's brilliant news. When is baby due

Afm think we have sorted tylers sleep issues phew. Had hospital follow up today and I'm being tested to see if I'm close to menopause! If results are ok then I need the pill or coil to stop the spotting


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies ahh wat a day went to ante natel for my anti d injection and they noticed I haven't had my 28 wk appt yet so done that hb fab . But I m still measuring large for dates , uterus meadures 31 wks n I'm 28+4 so got a growth scan tom and gtt next wed to check all is ok with my dude main all that sun on hols made him.grow lol otherwise all is ok with moi.


----------



## kara76

Jo hope all goes well and rememeber scans can be out, I assume your hoping for a natural birth?

Afm busy as always and just found out I've skipped seeibg a doc about the lump in my arm and goibg straight for general surgery! 6month wait unless its marked urgent which no one can say as ladu on hols


----------



## jo1985

Had a scan this morning bean is measuring 29+1 and I'm 28+5 weeks so the measuin the mw does is way out. Stil got a have gtt test tho rule off diabetes. But fluid around baby is normal range, n he s looking gd just prob b a long baby. Nice to c him again and know all is ok. Yeah natural birth Kara water birth if can dont fancy sun roof option lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

just wanted to share with you all the wonderful presents i had yesterday off suzie, emma and dh for my birthday.
i cried when i saw them. have a look at her other work its amazing what she does.
http://www.********.com/media/set/?set=a.110998918972893.15485.106649629407822&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=354139707992145&set=a.110998918972893.15485.106649629407822&type=3&theater

http://www.********.com/media/set/?set=a.110998918972893.15485.106649629407822&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=354139407992175&set=a.110998918972893.15485.106649629407822&type=3&theater

jo glad scan went well bet you must be so excited.

kara hope you don't have to wait the 6 months. hope you are tyler are well.

hi everyone.


----------



## kara76

Hello everyone

Queenie sorry I missed your birthday, belated happy birthday

So ladies what's news?

New mummys you must be thinking about weaning?

Let's get chatting I say lol

Afm my phone is on the blink how annoying lol


----------



## skyblu

Hi Ladies,

Pix - how are you and your little man.

Sarah - hope you are all well and I bet the boys have grown so much since I last saw you all.

Claire1 - congrats on your suprise bfp and so pleased the scan went well.

Jo1985 - not long for you now, glad that your little bean is growing well.

Kara - I was told I was near the menapouse 2 years ago and that it would be all over before I would be forty.
I was forty in February and my cycle is regular as a watch!!!! Hope Tyler is o.k and her Asthma is under controll. I'm Asthmatic if you need any advice or therapy hints msg me.


----------



## skyblu

The last post went before I clicked post  

Any way I have some big news........ we were finally approved to adopt today for a child under two. 
We cant be matched though untill January 2013 because dh has to be smoke free for 12 months, so we have a long wait yet.

A very happy Skyblu.xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh oh oh wow wow wow sky that's just wonderful news, so so happy for u both.

Thanks for the offer of advice for the asthma, aoo under control atm thankfully


----------



## jo1985

Aww sky blue fab news hun that's great just think this will b ur last christmas just the two off u as next one will b a family. All the best x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

It's been a while, super busy at work and just back from a week's holiday in Devon....and what fantastic news to come back to Skyblu! So so happy for you, wonderful! I hope the next 6 months don't drag too much - you've waited so long for this and it must be hard to have to wait some more - but you are going to be a mummy and that's amazing!

Jo, glad all is well with you and bubs

Claire, great to hear your scan went well

Queenie, what a lovely gift from dh and the girls, hope you had a fab day. Can you tell him to give mine some tips please, I've had two birthdays as a mum now and dh has not even got me a card from the boys grrr!

Kara, hope you and Tyler are well, look forward to catching up in the week

afm had a nice time in Devon - the place we stayed in wasn't the most practical, but was in a lovely village by the sea. The weather was better by the end of the week so the boys had great fun on the beach.


----------



## kara76

Sarah my dh is as bad lol. 11am ish wed u know the location. Holiday sounds fab. 

I have a hangover opps


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

skyblu that is fantastic news congratulations. 

sarah glad you had a good holiday. the only reason he made such an effort for my birthday was because i was upset on mothers day as he hadn't got me a card or pressie. at about 3pm he went to asda and bought me a card and 2 packs of maltesers. he hasn't lived it down so he had to make up to me. i have to thank his work colleague who told him about paper panda. 

jo how are you and your pregnancy going.

hi kara hope your well. yes like the idea of weaning talk.

well today we went to my parents house for a bbq we had a lovely day and the girls had their first taste of food i gave them both a stick of cucumber to suck on.( home grown by my dad) suzie was great, it went straight in her mouth, emma dropped it a few times then eventually started to suck on it. it was great to watch. then later in the day they had their first time in their paddling pool. so in all a fab day.  

still nervous about weaning and still trying to get my head around BLW, might do a bit of BLW and traditional weaning. any blw advise going will be greatly received.


----------



## kara76

Queenie have u got the blw book ? Its really good. We did puree for 2 weeks then blw cause tyler didn't wana be fed.


----------



## Queenie1

hi yes got baby led weaning helping your baby to love good food. i don't know why but i feel really nervous about weaning afraid i'm gonna do it wrong. have felt so confident and relaxed with bottle feeding and have had such a good routine with them. they are only about a week away from being 6 months old now so thinks is time to start something. i have bought a packet of baby rice might try a bit of that tomorrow and i have some carrots so might cook some of those to have as finger food.


----------



## kara76

Quickie as off to bed. I found rice minging yet porridge much nicer lol. Roast parsnips are a fab finger food


----------



## Queenie1

can understand that doesn't sound particuarly nice but will give it a try. 

i'm off now to do their dream feed. speak again soon x


----------



## Queenie1

weaning didn't go too well today. emma cried and didn't want carrot or baby rice so took her out of highchair for a cuddle off dh. suzie seems better at it and doesn't seem bothered about it. gave her a stick of steamed carrot and she put it in her mouth and bit a huge chunk off, i then panicked as i thought it was too big and scooped it out. did mash a bit up and give it to her off a spoon which she took a little of. she took some baby rice but didn't look to impressed with it. problem i have as well is that they can't reach the tray yet on the highchair for me to put food for them to pick up. 

got really stressed, time i had cooked carrots, made baby rice with two different milk formulas ( as both on different milk formulas). put high chairs up, got them both into highchair. and tried food and emma started to cry.

next step i'm thinking is to leave emma for a day or so and just concentrate on suzie who seems more into it. will perhaps try again with a different veg tomorrow, some brocollie. also will see if i can put a towel behind her to see if she could then reach the tray. not sure if perhaps the carrot was cooked too much or that is was cooked ok and i should try not to panic when she bits off a huge chunk. 

any ideas feel free to post.


----------



## kara76

Queenie they need to learn to have things in their mouth, this is where the gag reflex comes into play as its very far forward when children are babies. Deffo roll a towel up behind them so they are able to reach their trays. Blw is totally baby led and u must never put anything in their mouth but if they are able to they should manage it or so the thinking is. Weaning can be hard but the best way is to go into it all with a chilled attitude and if they don't eat, don't worry they will still be getting all they need from milk. U will end up amazing what they will be eating. I remember tyler eating a whole plum including the stone (without chocking) which worried me a bit lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies
Kara, 11 is good for us, see you there!
Queenie, I remember feeling exactly the same as you about weaning, it can be a bit daunting working out what to give, when and then when the two of them want different things arghh! Kara's right the best approach is definitely not to think at this stage how much to give, just letting them try things. Baby rice is gross, but can be good for bulking out purees. I did a combination of puree and finger food - the boys couldn't sit very well at 6 months and I think that's one of the things if you want to do full on blw. Pear puree is a good one to start with and can be bulked up with the rice. I started off with just trying stuff out at a random time, rather than at a proper feed time, so they weren't thinking about milk. I think the boys got into finger foods at about 7 months. It can be frustrating when they want different things or one likes finger food and one likes puree but once you figure out their little ways then it does get easier (although my two are now an age when they can express their preferences much more forcefully!!!). Oh, and if you are doing blw, then a dog is a godsend, ours lives under the highchairs! I found this link to blw recipes online which has some good ideas
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzvArKPYYejYZGZjZjRiOGEtZmRhNS00MGQzLTkyNDItYjY2YzNjNTAwMjI5/edit?hl=en&authkey=CNuvl04&pli=1
Good luck!


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both very much for your advice,

it went better at tea time just tried with suzie, i put rolled up towels behind her so she could reach the tray. i put 2 carrot sticks and a broccoli floret for her. she didn't eat any but did play with it and ended up with broccoli on her face. think my carrots were a bit too over cooked. although in the morning she must have ate some as there was carrot in her poo last night!! 

will try again today with suzie with some more broccoli. 

it doesn't help in our kitchen that once both highchairs are up you cannot move in there. lets hope we sell soon so i can have a bigger kitchen. lol

thanks for the link sarah x


----------



## kara76

I started off with a bumbo seat. Deffo buy second hand as not worth it new as they don't last long.
Blw moto is food is fun til 1. I agree with sarah stewed pear a winner here too, I always spoon fed tyler breakfast til she refused to be fed no more.
At first they will only eat very small amount and if blw chunks fill up their little tummys quicker than purees. Blw means longer meal times and messier but the rewards are great and means you can eat and in time they will be self feeding a lot sooner than fully spoon fed babies and it helps with motor skills. Queenie u might even find blw suits one more than the other or one of the girls be ready before the other.

Afm wow I had a full nights sleep in my own bed and it was lovely. Tyler had a late night after lots of gardening and a 20min nap in the day, naps are a no go now if we want a smooth bedtime lol anyway I feel asleep with moo for an hour then went to bed.


----------



## Queenie1

hi

yes we have a bumbo seat here only the one a friend lent it to me as i wanted a way of suzie not lying on her back and thankfully she loves sitting in there yet emma doesn't.
any way weaning is going well. i'm now weaning them both and i'm more relaxed about it now. they have had cucumber, carrot, broccoli, banana, strawberries, rice cakes and porridge. they are having porridge every morning. very messy but have some great pic's. not sure if its the proper way for blw but i load the spoon for them and then give it to them to put in their mouth. emma is great at getting it straight in where as suzie gets it everywhere( this morning it ended up in her eye lol). i also have to put the food in their hands as they don't look at what s on their trays they seem too busy looking around and watching and smiling at us. i show them the food and then place in their hands and then they take it to their mouths and suck on it although most of it ends up on the tray or floor. but at least they have had a suck and tried it. they seem to be enjoying it as they keep trying to suck on the food.  have ordered cauliflower, sweet potatoe and peppers for them next. also some little fromage frais.

kara congrats on your full nights sleep bet that was nice for you. hope your both well. 

hi to everyone, this thread is very quiet at the moment.


----------



## kara76

Queenie sounds like weaning is going well. Do things the way you want to do them, I always fed tyler her breakfast til she wanted to.

How is everyone? Does seem queit here

We were part of the nursery carnival float yesterday and had a brill time


----------



## Queenie1

just wanted to say 

Happy half birthday to my wonderful girls suzie and emma. can't believe they are 6 months old today. time flies by when your having fun. 

just want to thank everyone on here who has helped me through my treatments, pregnancy and parenthood. couldn't have done any of it without you all.


----------



## kara76

Happy half birthday suzie and emma. Aww a special day.
How are you queenie


----------



## Queenie1

i'm good thanks kara. having quiet day at home. girls are in bed at moment having their afternoon nap. 

how are you and tyler. sounds like you had a good day at the carnival.


----------



## kara76

My plan was a quiet day after going to the hsopital for bloods and bank but I lost lukes tax rebate cheque so ended up out the bank 15 miles from where I think I lost it so drove back, thankfully there is was in the hospital car park very wet and under a car, ended up then baking cause moo wanted to nmake a cake lol. Carnival was mega fun and tyler was on about being ready from 10am but come 1pm and time to put her outfit on she announced she wasn't wearing this dress and took it off . Little minxy moo, managed to get it on her just outside the float. Omg this age is such fun but so hard too as she is 100miles an hour from waking to sleeping, knows what she wants and talks so well


----------



## claire1

Happy half Birthday Suzie and Emma.

Kara glad you found the cheque.  Hope your OK

Hi to everyone else.  Hope your all well.


----------



## kara76

How are you claire? How's elliot?


----------



## jo1985

Wow Queenie 6 months already how time flies wen having fun . Happy half birthday Suzie and Emma.

Hi to everyone else hope ur enjoying time with ur little uns work.busy atm as lids off school but getting there just more tired which to.b. expected. X


----------



## kara76

Jo when is the start of your maternity leave? Your pregnancy seems to be flying


----------



## claire1

Kara Elliot's great thanks, busy all the time and doesn't stay quiet for 2 minutes.  We're trying to sort out his birthday at the mo.  Afm I'm tired all the time and have no energy to do anything.  But it will all be worth it   

Jo not long for you now


----------



## jo1985

Kara finishing two weeks before dd so 14 September ish ?? Obs from sep 1 st ill play it day by day but ill have my 2 charges in school in Sept so.just b me n the little un untill he goes in april. X


----------



## kara76

How is everyone? Very queit here


----------



## jo1985

Hello ladies how r we all Hope all the mams n babies/ toddlers r keeping busy! Can't believe it b 6 wks sat till my little man is here nursery nearly done waiting for wardrobe to come Monday n.done love it allready tho .  Exciting times ahead. Got mw appt tues b 34+3 he s been head down since 28 wks so hopefully will still b x


----------



## kara76

How is everyone?

Isn't it busy being a mummy. Remember how we all use to be online at the same time chatting away lol


----------



## kara76

Hello everyone

So what's everyone up to?

How are the not so new mummies hehe and the bump ladies?

Afm life is good apart from I have a viral infection, gp thinks probably caught from germy child aka moo, I need a lump removed from my arm. That's the bad bits now for the good

Omg omg we are having a family holiday, we are off to majorca on the 8th sept for a week. Woo hoo can not wait.
Tyler is so excited and can't wait to go on an aeroplane. Her speech is unbelievable for a 27month old. She's totally potty trained and can go to loo unaided at home as we have a step, my hv is amazed. Shame she's not sleeping through lol, I'm either in with her or her with us, not ideal but easy. Work is busy and 99% I enjoy but earn peanuts and intend to stay that way til moo is in school. Life is good.


----------



## kara76

How's everyone

Claire any advice of tips to stop night time asthma coughing?


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Everyone

Kara - we find the best thing is "steaming" ie having them breathe in steam for a boiling kettle.  As well as ventolin of course.  W

Hope it's not too bad.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Vixx will have to give it a go. How's life with u?


----------



## Vixxx

Been a tough year in all respects but babies are such fun now - just gone 14 months (I must change my ticker)!

Hopefully off to Bluestone again in a few weeks - really looking forward to it.  Would do a meet if I could too, but lunch times still fairly sacrosanct as they do sleep then, and it's murder if they don't...

Hope you are all ok.  (Good thing about steaming is you can do it while they sleep if necessary.  We usually find the breathing improves after a couple of minutes of direct steam).


----------



## PixTrix

Hello all, remember me lol

Gosh I am so sorry I can't even remember when I last wrote!! I have been enjoying reading though, which usually means that by the time I have caught up I need to see to my hunky chunky and so no time to reply lol so sorry for no personals, while I use the time for an update lol 

Well where can I start, to say I am on cloud 9 is an understatement! I may be biased, but I have been truely blessed with such an amazing, happy son. Life as a mummy is the best thing ever and each day is filled with joy. Joshua is my ray of SONshine and I love him so very, very, much.

Joshua has such a busy social life and my prestine home has become a tip lol but I don't give a monkey's! I always say that I want him to have every opportunity and not ever look back with any regrets that I hadn't done anything. Mondays are Babi a Fi, Tues breastfeeding group, Wed waterbabies (being an aquarius he is a natural underwater swimmer!), Thurs tiny talk and Fri out and about time! In between it all we spend lots of time with family who absolutely adore Joshua.

We got Joshua baptised on father's day, such a special time, made all the more special by my special friends and miracle babies. Thank you so much ladies, it meant so much to have you there.

Each milestone fills me with pride, the rolling over, sitting up unaided, first teeth etc. Joshua has such a beautiful laugh that fills my heart with joy

Joshua is now 6.5 months old and a few weeks ago we started weaning and have been getting on amazingly well with baby led, which I highly recommend. My HV is so chuffed with our progress that she keeps sending other mums to find me in baby group for advice!! I am so proud of my boy and how he has progressed all by himself having had no puree or a spoon!! DP has never eaten so well, as every day there is home made meals and baking all for my special little man, yet DP thinks its partly for his benefit lol homemade meatballs  and roast chicken are a favourite. Yet he will eat anything and manages so very well.

Its been almost 5 weeks since I got him weighed last, but at 24 weeks my future rugby player was 20lbs 14 oz! and will get him weighed again on Tues, which I guess will be a good sign of how well weaning is going!

I am still BF'ing and after the very difficult start, I have no intentions to stop any time soon, not even after him biting my 3 times so far lol Ten weeks of hard work to get him to latch on has given me the determination to keep on going. Even after 10 weeks he would only do it with a shield on and then all of a sudden he just did it, he is the best! Its still very much on his own terms as to if he'll have a bottle of expressed or direct, so I am still expressing 4 times a day, but he is worth it all and any excess going into delicious baking for my boy! The time that he does feed direct is much more frequent now and so very special! The BF counsellor at the group I go to wants me to do peer support training which would mean a day a week on the maternity ward, whilst I would love to do it, I am still unsure if I am ready to spend that special time away from my pride and joy!!

Well that was a mammoth one and only a small part of my joyous life as a family! I hope to be back with personals soon!


----------



## PixTrix

and here is the special man in my life! This was taken about 7 weeks ago and has grown lots since and has more hair now lol


----------



## kara76

Pix so lovely to see u posting. I'm lucky cause I get to see u and jj hehe. He is a little darling

Afm opps I fell asleep at 830 with moo while putting her to bed, luke woke me at 1130 and I went to our bed, moo came in at 4am so I went back to her bed. She having a funny stage of being scared of things and being very much a mummies girl. Waiting for luke to get up so we can go and get him some bits for holiday


----------



## PixTrix

Kara, its fab seeing you and Tyler so much. How was Moo's night last night? Woohoo the countdown is on!

Woohoo Skyblu, I am so thrilled for you.

Big congrats Claire, how wonderful.

Queenie how are you and your beautiful girls. Are you back at work this week? So sorry I should have been in touch about meeting up, but life has been manic, as you'll know all about! Would really love to see you all soon though.

Sarah, I couldn't get over how much the boys had grown the last time I seen you. Looking forward to seeing you again soon

Jo how are you doing? Not long to go now!

Sorry a bit lost so will catch up more and be back!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Sorry it's been ages since I was on. I've been away with work for a couple of weeks and the run up was a bit manic. 

Pix, lovely to hear from you. It was great to see you the other week and we must do it again soon, i have a big bag of clothes to pass on for your little man.

Kara, hope the holiday plans are coming along well, bet you are v excited. Will be great to catch up soon, planning on starting melodies again, the boys are dance crazy at the moment!

Jo, Claire, hope you are both keeping well

Sam, Nic, Queenie and Vixxx - hi ladies and little ones, sorry to anyone I've missed.


It was strange being away from the boys (all three of them...) for so long as I've not spent a night away since the boys were born. It went ok though and although I missed them like mad, I enjoyed the trip too. DH coped really well, he was on his own first week and then my folks came down the second week. I got back on Saturday to great big smiles which was lovely. I did wonder if they'd be a bit miffed with me, but no just lots of cuddles. Things are tough for dh at the moment, his dad had a fall while I was away and in the last couple of days has gone really down hill, it's not looking good. Glad I am back. On a happier note, the boys are doing really well. We are definitely into the pushing boundaries stage, but they are lots of fun. Words are starting to come and they have a growing range of animal impressions. Dylan was standing on the window ledge today shouting get down...wonder where he heard that...

I'll try not to be such a rubbish poster from now, love to you all x


----------



## kara76

Sarah lovely to see u posting. Sorry to hear about nigels dad, big hugs. Wow u escaped for 2 weeks? Was it very peaceful lol. Deffo up for melodies, gona miss the first one as on hols and the next 2 I'm working til 1 but will be there by 130. Must do a carmarthen meet too, can't wait to see dylan and ioan, tyler can really lead them astray now lol.

Just got back from asthma clinic and nurse said I seem to have it under control, did suggest to give ventolin more often. On and tyler is 90.5cm tall wow


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies im fine bored being at home but fine . little uncomfortable as got butt under my ribs and lots of jabbing down low but all part the parcel not long to go now 36+4 tom and got consultant appt . 

pix lovely seeing u post and love the photos on ** joshua is a gorgeous little pudding and shows how good his mammy is with his development.

sarah hi to u and hope u n boys r doing well.
vixx and queenie hope ur keeping busy with the twins.

kara hi hope al ok with u n tyler enjoy ur holiday x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Hope your app with the consultant went well Jo. Not long now, time has gone so quick. Good luck x

Kara these two definitely need no encouragement to get into mischief, they are very funny at the moment. Will be great to see them all playing together. Another Carmarthen meet will be fab. 
DH dad is no longer having any treatment as things are starting to shut down, so they are keeping him comfortable, it's all very sad and I hope that it will not be too long for him and he can be at peace.


----------



## kara76

Sarah I am so very sorry to hear the news about nigels dad.


----------



## jo1985

sarah sooo sorry to hear about dh dad . thinking of u all at this sad time,

consultant appt was a waste of time tbh, last consultant i saw scanned me to measure size etc this one just listened to hb and that was it said any concerns see mw... waste of time really i doint get y still seeing consultant as i only was refereed as he was measuring big but now everuthing on track yet still seeing them, x


----------



## kara76

Jo that's good all is well. Were u under a consultant before the check on babys weight?


----------



## jo1985

kara -  no midwife measured me at 28 wks and was measuring large so refered me for growth scan and gtt test saw consultant for results after and still seeing them even tho scan showed he was measuring fine no concern with gtt test , i just dont want it stopping me going to the midwife led unit to have baby, 

see what consultant adn mw says in 2 wks time when due to see them bth x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for your kind thoughts ladies

Glad all went well Jo


----------



## kara76

Hi ladies how is everyone?

Thoughts go out to queenie and lisa. Thinking of you both a lot

Afm lump in arm removal on tuesday. Tyler is growing like a mushroom and changing so much. We have just came back from being out on her scooter. 
We most certainly need a get together its been too long


----------



## Vixxx

Lovely to see you on Thursday Kara.  Would be great to get to a meet soon.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## kara76

Vixx was so good to see u and little man isn't so little anymore 

How is everyone?


----------



## skyblu

Just heard JO has had a baby boy, so congratulation Jo on your liitle bundle. 

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Swans72

Congratulations Jo, hope all went well. Look forward to hearing all about it x


----------



## kara76

Was waiting for her to post but as you posted lol

Congratulations jo and dh. Can't wait for your birth story sounds very interesting lol


----------



## sammy75

jo congrats on the birth of your little boy cai.


----------



## claire1

Congrats Jo on the birth of Cai.


----------



## Flash123

awwww Jo - well done and huge congratulations to you and your DH. Fantastic news. 
Wow!! - just read your birth story on the CRGW page, so glad you and your precious family are all safe and sound. Enjoy every moment.

Take care Liz xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

jo congratulations on the birth of cai. so pleased to hear you are both well after such an eventful birth. enjoy motherhood.


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations Jo and welcome to baby Cai.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Jo, what a story! Glad you are all ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Hey hey how is everyone?

Very queit here


----------



## Queenie1

Hi all sorry been AWOL for a bit. Lot been going on in my family.

Any way girls are still amazing and are both sitting up well and think it won't be long before Emma is crawling. Have bought a playpen for them. Girls both have colds at moment so lots of runny noses. 

I've been in hospital a ane e 3 times in 3 weeks have been diagnosed with gall stones. Omg the pain is awful. One doctor asked how the pain was to labour I said I had no idea as had planned section lol. Any way have got a date to have gall bladder removed next month. I'm losing weight as being so careful with what I eat. 

Hi to all my lovely friends and babies x


----------



## kara76

Queenie hugs. Hope the op goes well, bet you can't wait to be pain free. A lot of ladies who have been through fertility treatment have gall stones, something to go with the body not being able to rid itself from all the drugs. Aww bless the girls, tyler crawled before sitting! Odd I know lol

Afm all good here, bit tired cause moo is waking a lot and rarely sleeps through and is up 7am on the dot every morning. Should be my lie in today but as always I didn't get one  think I've had a grand total of 5 since she arrive!!
Off swimming later which is brilliant and tyler really getting to grips with swimming, I can now swim alongside her ( she has a floaty jacket)


----------



## Queenie1

Just popping in to say

Merry christmas everyone. Hope u all have a wonderful day. Especially to those celebrating their little ones    1st christmas. 

Just wrapped all my presents and filled the stocking. Xx


----------



## skyblu

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES 

Lovely pic's of your girls Queenie, can't believe they will be a year old next month.
How are you, Kara, Pix and Sarah,? 
I have some good news to share with you, we have been matched with a 22 month old baby girl and hopefully she will be home with us end of Feb beging of March, so fingers crossed all goes well and no delays.
Hope you all have a Happy Christams with your little ones.
P.s. Sarah, please don't put anything about our lo on ********. Thank you.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## claire1

Merry Christmas everyone,  hope you have a great day tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Merry Christmas, hope you all have a lovely day!

Your girls are lovely Queenie x

Skyblu, thrilled to hear your wonderful news, I hope all goes smoothly, so so pleased for you! Of course, will keep it under my hat. Will definitely try to catch up soon xxx


----------



## kara76

Wow sky that's wonderful news

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## jo1985

Hope everyone had a fab Christmas with their lo we have. 
Sky super happy for u hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Queenie1

Skyblu that is brilliant news. So pleased for u.

How is everyone. This thread has become very quiet now. 

All well with us. I've had my gall bladder removed which went well. And I can now eat what ever I want hooray.
The girls are both crawling, emma crawls very well and is quick where as suzie commando crawls which makes her slower to get any where. Emma can walk around the playpen or furniture holding on so don't think walking will be long. 
We had a lovely Christmas Day the girls enjoyed themselves especially trying to eat the presents rather than unwrap them lol. We were still opening presents on Boxing Day. I also kept some presents behind to keep for their birthday. 

How was everyone's christmas x


----------



## claire1

Hi ladies.  

Its very quiet here.

Hope everyone is well.

Afm Jasper was born on the 11th of January by c section, 3 weeks early due to eclampsia,  but all is well now.

We should really organise a meet, its been way to long


----------



## Queenie1

Hi Claire

Congratulations on the birth of jasper. How heavy was he. Hope all is well with u and ur family.


----------



## claire1

Thanks Queenie.

He was 5lb 11oz and jaundiced but all well now.


----------

